# NHL 2012-2013: The Lockout and Beyond



## technomancer

Figured I might as well throw this up for discussion of the lockout and international games etc


----------



## troyguitar

They should just televise the KHL games over here.

Anyone found a legal way to watch them?


----------



## technomancer

troyguitar said:


> They should just televise the KHL games over here.
> 
> Anyone found a legal way to watch them?



I agree completely. If you find a way definitely let us know.


----------



## troyguitar

Looks like you can pay to watch them online officially and they're working on an English version of the site according to comments here:

KHL | Facebook

I haven't tried to see how much it costs yet.

Instructions for the Russian site:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.477252225633390.113345.141242672567682&type=1

edit: Looks like it's $1.58 to watch a single game.


----------



## kung_fu

This whole thing has killed my hockey boner . I might take in some CHL this year. I grew up in Oshawa, but have never seen the Generals play .


----------



## Pav

I'll be following Magnitogorsk until my boys can come back home. 

Good thing I didn't put any money towards this year's Winter Classic like me and some friends had been planning to.


----------



## flexkill

Lock outs suck!


----------



## potatohead

kung_fu said:


> This whole thing has killed my hockey boner . .


 
This. I'm just so pissed and annoyed I don't care anymore. If they lose another season after what happened seven years ago they deserve to lose a bunch of fans. 

NFL for me this fall.


----------



## zappatton2

Speaking as a Leafs fan, I choose to view this as the NHL saving me from myself. Thank you NHL for sparing me the agony of watching the Leafs, now I can switch to fantasy mode and make believe they're on their way to the cup.


----------



## technomancer

While I am far less than thrilled by the lockout I figure this gives the Pens D prospects time to mature in the minors. If they end up canceling the whole season then some of those guys will probably be ready for the NHL next year


----------



## kung_fu

zappatton2 said:


> Speaking as a Leafs fan, I choose to view this as the NHL saving me from myself. Thank you NHL for sparing me the agony of watching the Leafs, now I can switch to fantasy mode and make believe they're on their way to the cup.



Also a leafs fan. Luckily, I'm also an Argos and Raptors fan. I don't know what I'd do if all i watched was NHL hockey (like many people i know...)


----------



## troyguitar

NHL hockey is the only sport I watch besides the occasional F1 race. This frees up a lot of time for me to actually play guitar


----------



## kung_fu

^^
As long as you have somewhere else to put your energy.


----------



## Sofos

My dad and I are both extremely irritated at the lock out. We need our Bruins fix! Hopefully they get this shit figured out this weekend. I heard on NHL Home Ice (Sirius XM) that they have something like 2 weeks to figure this out before they have to cancel the season, or at least cut off some of the 82 (i think) games of the season.


----------



## technomancer

From what I read they'll be canceling it a month at a time. So far only the preseason games have been canceled and they've got two weeks before they would need to start canceling regular season games. I believe they said they would cancel one month at a time.


----------



## zappatton2

kung_fu said:


> Also a leafs fan. Luckily, I'm also an Argos and Raptors fan. I don't know what I'd do if all i watched was NHL hockey (like many people i know...)


To be fair, I'm also a Jays fan. Get to watch a losing team year round


----------



## kung_fu

^^^

I'm a fan as well. Not to derail this thread, but what a disappointment this season was...


----------



## 7slinger

Wild fan here. I'm pissed. We could actually make the playoffs this year.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

This is disappointing. 
What happened to KHL on ESPN3

At least we'll be getting it at some point, though.


----------



## Tyson

I laughed at the League's admission that they're screwing their fanbase. They made it sound as if they were powerless to do anything about it.

I also laughed at Sportcenter's rebroadcasting of Canadian World Junior championship wins. Makes it seem like we're trying to pat ourselves on the back when they're showing wins 7 years ago.


----------



## Sofos

It's ridiculous. All parties involved in this lockout make more money in one year than 99% of the world can in their lifetimes. They are a bunch of selfish, snobbish asshats who should shut the hell up and do what they get paid millions to do.

Also, Don Fehr is a douche.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Also, Don Fehr is a douche.



This. Big time.


----------



## Tyson

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> It's ridiculous. All parties involved in this lockout make more money in one year than 99% of the world can in their lifetimes. They are a bunch of selfish, snobbish asshats who should shut the hell up and do what they get paid millions to do.
> 
> Also, Don Fehr is a douche.



I agree that those involved are a bunch of money-grubbing douchenozzles, but I have to side with the players a bit. It's the principle of the situation. I don't think there are many people in the world who would accept a pay cut simply because their employers wanted to spend less money on wages.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

kung_fu said:


> This whole thing has killed my hockey boner .



I can sympathize. I'm not as big into hockey as most of you fellas, but I used to get pretty in to it back in the day. The main reason I stopped was my very own hockey boner being killed by the '04-05 lockout, which was particularly unfortunate because I had _just_ moved to Georgia and the All Star game was set to be in Atlanta that year and I had planned on going. To this day my hockey boner has never fully recovered. I can occasionally get a hockey semi going, but for the most part I'm hockey impotent.














































































Penis joke.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Well, maybe there is hope for a season, after all!

NHL offers 50/50 split on HRR in proposal for NHLPA


----------



## technomancer

The new proposal still leaves over half the teams in the league WAY over the cap on opening day if it gets signed so not sure how that would work out...


----------



## Xaios

Unrelated to the lockout, the current likely plight of the Oilers is pretty shameful. I'm not really sure who's to blame, but to think that the team that hoisted 4 Stanley Cups in the Eightees courtesy of the best player ever (and not to mention has some of the best young talent in the league on its roster) would have its legacy respected a bit more by everyone involved.


----------



## technomancer

So again the league makes an unreasonable offer (consider the ramifications of the better teams in the leagues having to drop ~$20 million in salary in a single season to make the cap), the players union makes a more reasonable proposal that ends at the same place but gives teams time to evolve their rosters, and the league doesn't even read them before rejecting them then almost immediately cancels more games. Awesome 

I'm honestly reaching the point where I'm so disgusted with Bettman and the team owners that I'm about ready to say fuck it and cancel my season tickets.


----------



## MFB

You have season tickets?! Damn. 

I'd be furious if I paid for them this year, seeing as how there's no season at the moment; or at least expect a refund for whatever games weren't played.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> You have season tickets?! Damn.
> 
> I'd be furious if I paid for them this year, seeing as how there's no season at the moment; or at least expect a refund for whatever games weren't played.



Yup half season Pens tickets 7 rows off the ice. I can request refunds for canceled games at the end of each month, or I can leave the balance in my account towards future tickets.

Needless to say as a fan I am REALLY pissed at the way the league is handling this, especially this latest round where they basically didn't even read the proposals from the player's union before rejecting them.


----------



## JohnnyD19

Just wanna throw my two cents in here. It's probably been stated, but I blame all of this on the commissioner. Bettman is single handedly killing this league with his policies. Winnipeg almost didn't get the team that was rightfully theirs because of his anti-canadian policies , and again, as probably already stated this is the third lockout under him. Maybe I'm just sore because my minnesota wild actually have a chance now haha.


----------



## MFB

I wish I could say I'm more enraged than I am, but given my lack of cable plus school/work and keeping up with different football teams; I've practically forgotten the NHL is ON a lockout. Part of me is glad about that because god knows I can't afford to stress about more shit than I already do (and I can keep what little hair I have left) but it's still disappointing to not be able to have the option to see my team playing. 

I can only hope that once the season resumes that people don't flock back and they look at it and say "Oh people come back in bigger crowds when we dangle the possibility of losing some games in front of them? Let's do it some more" because if so then they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I'd like to add something new. But it seems there is nothing new to add....

I'll just say that I will not purchase NHL '13 this year. This league doesn't deserve a single dollar from the fans, the way the negociations went (first serious discussion MONTHS after the end of the contract) just show how little they care. Correct me if I'm wrong, they haven,t discussed about anything during the summer, when the negociation should had took place.

Winter will be long. Gotta try to find a way to stream KHL with my PS3...


----------



## technomancer

This sums up the entire problem



Bill Daly said:


> We&#8217;ve already made our best offers



so their best offers are cutting revenue sharing by 7% IMMEDIATELY (thus dropping the salary cap by ~$20 million) and seriously restricting the player's abilities to negotiate contracts? I mean seriously 8 years before someone is an unrestricted free agent and no ability to request salary mediation while a restricted free agent? That's just ridiculous  

What I REALLY loved was watching the player's union reach a compromise on the revenue sharing that the league found acceptable figuring the league would then negotiate on the contract restrictions.... and the league basically telling them to go fuck themselves.


----------



## RustInPeace

Money issues aside, It feels like the owners are trying to make the GM's jobs easier as well. With all these contract restrictions they are putting out there, basically making players more tradable and easier to build winning teams. How difficult is it for a GM to trade a Crosby or a Luongo or a Brad Richards with all these NTC, long term contracts attached to them? 

Letting the player give you a list of who it is acceptable to trade with is ridiculous as well. The Heatley to Edmonton trade is a good example of this. Deal was in place, league approved, but Healtey decided that Edmonton is a shitty place to live, and nixed it. Who has the power to really build the team here? the GM or the prima dona player? I think this is what a big part of this CBA is trying to address, and the players arent budging on it.

I dont want to hear any more players bitching about earning $6M a year to play in Columbus. Deal with it. 

At the same time... Betteman's ideology of selling hockey in the south just doesnt work. He could easily move 2 teams to Canada and both would be instantly profitable. I dont think we would be having this lockout if there were 2- 4 less southern teams right now not making any money...


----------



## troyguitar

RustInPeace said:


> The Heatley to Edmonton trade is a good example of this. Deal was in place, league approved, but Healtey decided that Edmonton is a shitty place to live, and nixed it. Who has the power to really build the team here? the GM or the prima dona player? I think this is what a big part of this CBA is trying to address, and the players arent budging on it.
> 
> I dont want to hear any more players bitching about earning $6M a year to play in Columbus. Deal with it.




Why should players not be able to decide where to live/work?


----------



## RustInPeace

Because this isnt the NBA.


----------



## troyguitar

So fucking what? Only the military gets to move you without your consent.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Rollercoaster ride, probably had my last stroke of hope for hockey this year yesterday, now everything seems to be at the same level it was a month ago.

Get Bettman out. Get Fehr out. Get some hockey out there.

At least, my town,s junior hockey team (Rouyn-Noranda's Huskies) are on a good year and are fun to watch...


----------



## technomancer

Yeah it seemed like there was FINALLY some progress being made with reasonable offers on the table, then it collapsed again


----------



## Xaios

Pretty much.

The problem is that most of the team owners love Bettman, because generally speaking his business acumen has made them a ton of money (teams located in weak hockey markets notwithstanding). With the support of the owners, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## technomancer

The season is officially dead... the NHLPA was going to vote on declaring a Disclaimer of Interest which would effectively dissolve the union and the NHL has filed class action suits and filed a claim with the National Labor Relations Board


----------



## technomancer

And now I'm doubting the future of the league in general... if the Disclaimer of Interest is passed the NHL wants every player contract voided, thus making every player in the league an unrestricted free agent.

If that happens I am out and will be canceling my Pens tickets.


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> And now I'm doubting the future of the league in general... if the Disclaimer of Interest is passed the NHL wants every player contract voided, thus making every player in the league an unrestricted free agent.
> 
> If that happens I am out and will be canceling my Pens tickets.


 
If that happen, I really wonder what will happen to the NHL. It will be interesting for sure, but dunno if it'll be for the worst or the best.


----------



## Vostre Roy

According to RDS (TSN), the lockout is over. Oh well, at least we'll have a little bit of hockey this year


----------



## technomancer

There's a tentative deal. There's still time for the NHL board of governors to fuck it up


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> There's a tentative deal. There's still time for the NHL board of governors to fuck it up



Yup, thats true. That would be funny in some way. A ridiculous way.


----------



## Pav

I just want to hear Jeff fucking Jimerson sing the national anthem again.


----------



## technomancer

Hopefully the Player's Union gets the deal ratified tomorrow since training camp is supposed to open Saturday 



Pav said:


> I just want to hear Jeff fucking Jimerson sing the national anthem again.



Wait he is still doing the anthem this year right?


----------



## troyguitar

I'm having a really hard time caring anymore, especially since it is still impossible for me to legally watch most games anyway... if they ever fix that shit I might start watching again.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Wait he is still doing the anthem this year right?



Hell yes, although I think Airborne had to cancel a few shows.


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> I just want to hear *Rene fucking Rancourt *sing the national anthem again.



fix'd


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Can't wait for the season to get started! Unfortunately I can't go to a game until February 24th because of schooling, but it'll be against the Bruins so it'll surely be a good game.


----------



## MFB

dragonblade629 said:


> Can't wait for the season to get started! Unfortunately I can't go to a game until February 24th because of schooling, but it'll be against the Bruins so it'll surely be a good game.



Bring. it. on.


----------



## Sofos

Bruins will win it all again this year. My father foresaw it.

At the beginning of the 2010/2011 season, my father nearly got into a car accident because he had a vision of Recchi hoisting the Stanley Cup in the air. He told me about it, told me it was if he were right there. Last year he predicted that the Kings would win it, and this year he is placing all bets on the Bruins. I trust his instinct with hockey.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Bruins will win it all again this year. My father foresaw it.
> 
> At the beginning of the 2010/2011 season, my father nearly got into a car accident because he had a vision of Recchi hoisting the Stanley Cup in the air. He told me about it, told me it was if he were right there. Last year he predicted that the Kings would win it, and this year he is placing all bets on the Bruins. I trust his instinct with hockey.


 
I don't doubt your father's instinct. I just can't tell how much I hope that he'll be wrong


----------



## Pav

He's wrong. Tuukka Rask won't hold up in the postseason and the Bruins will try in vain to win by physical play a la Philadelphia, only to finally learn that no one outside of Buffalo takes Milan Lucic seriously. In other news, Crosby and Malkin will make Chara look like the league's largest pylon.


----------



## MFB

Fuck these ticket prices, cheapest I've seen (for BALCONY) has been $90 and that's against the god damn NJ DEVILS! Who the fuck cares about that game? Against the Rangers it's $115 for balcony, and $145 to watch the game against Canadiens. 

Good fucking GRIEF people, it's an hour and a half of hockey not three weeks worth of groceries that I can LIVE OFF OF.


----------



## 3074326

Couldn't even get two tickets together for the motherfucking Blue Jackets. This is literally the first time I've been able to say that. I even got tickets to the last seven or eight home games the day of each game the season they went to the playoffs. 

Was going to get Penguins tickets first, but those motherfuckers were so god damn expensive. I paid (much) less for game 1 playoff tickets against the Flyers last year.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Went to the Penguins Black vs White scrimmage game last night. It was a lot of fun and got me pumped for Saturday. Also awesome to see of some the Pens prospects play.

There was even a Flyers suck chant in the middle of the game. Penguin's Hockey truly is back!


----------



## troyguitar

I'm not even watching, let alone buying tickets. 

I'd consider going to some games if they gave away tickets, that's about it at this point. Bunch of fucking whiny millionaires fighting to get more money instead of doing their damn jobs - meanwhile the people making honest livings in the industry presumably got screwed for half a year.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

3074326 said:


> Couldn't even get two tickets together for the motherfucking Blue Jackets. This is literally the first time I've been able to say that. I even got tickets to the last seven or eight home games the day of each game the season they went to the playoffs.
> 
> Was going to get Penguins tickets first, but those motherfuckers were so god damn expensive. I paid (much) less for game 1 playoff tickets against the Flyers last year.



There's two kinds of teams: those trying to recoup what they lost with higher ticket prices, and those trying to attract fans that may have been disillusioned by the whole ordeal.



troyguitar said:


> I'm not even watching, let alone buying tickets.
> 
> I'd consider going to some games if they gave away tickets, that's about it at this point. Bunch of fucking whiny millionaires fighting to get more money instead of doing their damn jobs - meanwhile the people making honest livings in the industry presumably got screwed for half a year.



I don't get this mindset.

People want hockey, thats why we were angry at the NHL, since they werent giving it to us. When they do, are we just going to not watch hockey? If you were promised pizza, then you werent given pizza, but you were given that pizza on a later date, would you not accept the pizza? Of course you wouldnt. Hockey is our pizza.


----------



## MFB

That analogy doesn't work because you can either watch the games, OR attend them at a substancial price hike; so it'd be like saying you can get OK pizza for a price at a later date (watching via cable) or eating the best god damn pizza ever for twice the cost because it was delayed (attending the game). Doesn't sound as fair now does it?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MFB said:


> That analogy doesn't work because you can either watch the games, OR attend them at a substancial price hike; so it'd be like saying you can get OK pizza for a price at a later date (watching via cable) or eating the best god damn pizza ever for twice the cost because it was delayed (attending the game). Doesn't sound as fair now does it?



No, that just means that Jacobs is a dick.


----------



## troyguitar

I hate greed from rich people royally screwing normal people more than I enjoy watching NHL hockey. It's not that complicated. 20 games not happening in Detroit is a LOT of money not going to people who could actually use it. It's around 400000 people not spending an evening in the city. 20 days of work that anyone who worked at the arena didn't get paid for. 20 nights that other businesses in the city had fewer customers and hence paid fewer employees, etc. Now multiply all of that by 30 teams in the league... all because a bunch of babies wanted to make more money for playing a damn game or, worse, telling people how to play a damn game.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

troyguitar said:


> I hate greed from rich people royally screwing normal people more than I enjoy watching NHL hockey. It's not that complicated. 20 games not happening in Detroit is a LOT of money not going to people who could actually use it. It's around 400000 people not spending an evening in the city. 20 days of work that anyone who worked at the arena didn't get paid for. 20 nights that other businesses in the city had fewer customers and hence paid fewer employees, etc. Now multiply all of that by 30 teams in the league... all because a bunch of babies wanted to make more money for playing a damn game or, worse, telling people how to play a damn game.



And you're punishing those same people hurt by this by not going.


----------



## troyguitar

There's no other way to voice my disapproval besides not giving the NHL any money, except I suppose for forming my own competing league - which is not going to happen


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I guess. 

Anyway, it doesn't matter if you watch it on TV unless you're a Nielsen Panelist/Family. If you aren't you can watch it and it won't matter, they'll have the same ratings either way.


----------



## troyguitar

Yeah but my only way to watch Detroit from out here (legally) is to pay the NHL directly to watch it online - and even then they won't let me watch all of the games, which is another gripe I have with the league.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

troyguitar said:


> Yeah but my only way to watch Detroit from out here (legally) is to pay the NHL directly to watch it online - and even then they won't let me watch all of the games, which is another gripe I have with the league.



I'm guessing that means you don't have cable, then? Because sometimes they'll broadcast games nationally on NBCSports.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Dammit there hasn't even been a game yet and I have already completely changed my mind from angry abstinence to excited child. 
My predictions for strong teams this year include- 
East
Penguins - with Sid back
Rangers - they were only pipped to Presidents last year and now they have Nash,
Bruins - they still have the strongest D in the league and Tyler Seguin is looking good

West 
Blackhawks - I think they will have another good year if they stay healthier than they did last.
Canucks - Best goaltending and attacking tandems in the league. (if lou stays)
Wild - made some good acquisitions to turn last seasons good start into a run at the cup


----------



## technomancer

I'm long-time Pens fan but to be honest I'll be surprised if they do much this year. They've replaced arguably the best shutdown center in the league with a good third line center, lost a 50 point winger from Malkin's line with no real replacement, and haven't fixed their defensive problems. Really the only problem they did address was Fleury's workload.

I'll be pleasantly surprised if they make a cup run this season


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> I'm long-time Pens fan but to be honest I'll be surprised if they do much this year. They've replaced arguably the best shutdown center in the league with a good third line center, lost a 50 point winger from Malkin's line with no real replacement, and haven't fixed their defensive problems. Really the only problem they did address was Fleury's workload.
> 
> I'll be pleasantly surprised if they make a cup run this season



Sadly, I have to agree. Last year *should* have been the year. They arguable had the best team they have had since the early 90's, but squandered it with that atrocious showing in the playoffs last year. However, I guess you never know. 

It also looks like Tangradi is finally going to get his shot on the second line. I've never been impressed with him, but maybe playing regularly with Malkin he will play to his potential.

All I can say is tomorrow can not come quick enough!


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Sadly, I have to agree. Last year *should* have been the year. They arguable had the best team they have had since the early 90's, but squandered it with that atrocious showing in the playoffs last year. However, I guess you never know.
> 
> It also looks like Tangradi is finally going to get his shot on the second line. I've never been impressed with him, but maybe playing regularly with Malkin he will play to his potential.
> 
> All I can say is tomorrow can not come quick enough!



A big part of the playoff debacle last year boiled down to three things:
1) Fleury was exhausted and looked it... no goaltender playing that number of games during the season EVER looks good in the playoffs
2) Terrible defense
3) Lack of discipline

1 has hopefully been taken care of, we'll see about 2 and 3

I'll be curious to see how Tangredi does. I have no problem with him being given a shot finally since that's what he's been groomed for and he's always torn it up in the AHL. He just hasn't performed well at the NHL level. That said he's also a power forward that was being played on the 4th line so maybe he'll be better playing on a line that fits what he does. Unfortunately even if he plays well I don't see him having a 50 point season in his first year on the line...


----------



## technomancer

Pens 3 Flyers 1


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Panthers 5 Carolina 1


----------



## Pav

Feeling great about the Penguins this year after walking out of Philly with two points, but the Rangers are going to be the real match-up, since everyone seems to favor them in the East.

Also, holy shit was Detroit smoked.


----------



## technomancer

Pens 6 - Rangers 3 

Back to back wins on the road against two of the best teams in their division


----------



## Sofos

Oilers (my number 3 team) beat out Canucks in shootout.  

By the way, what are your guys opinions on the rumors going around of Seattle getting a team? This is off teh wiki:



> On July 25, 2012, it was reported that Wayne Gretzky was meeting with Bellevue officials regarding an NHL team in the Seattle area.
> On September 11, 2012, it was announced that the Seattle City Council had reached an agreement with Chris Hansen to build an arena in Seattle's SoDo district. The agreement calls for a $40 million transportation fund, $7 million to upgrade KeyArena, an option for the city and county to sell the arena at the end of the 30-year lease period, and a personal financial guarantee from Hansen if the arena's finances fall short. Shortly afterward, on September 24, it was reported that Edmonton Oilers owner Daryl Katz and team president Patrick LaForge visited Seattle, sparking rumors of the Oilers relocating to Seattle


----------



## 3074326

technomancer said:


> Pens 6 - Rangers 3
> 
> Back to back wins on the road against two of the best teams in their division



Aside from when the Pens were trying to force a hat trick for James Neal, that game was a total domination in every aspect. They're as fun to watch as I'd hoped. I'm really glad the Pens have a backup who should probably be starting somewhere, too. That's going to pay off big when MAF needs off-days because of the bunched-up schedule.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I know, I know, it was only the Habs first game under new management, new coach, several new players. There's plenty of time/game to turn things around. But damn, that first game was a pain to watch, especially the first period...

Oh well, at least we have hockey to watch now


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Oilers (my number 3 team) beat out Canucks in shootout.
> 
> By the way, what are your guys opinions on the rumors going around of Seattle getting a team? This is off teh wiki:



It's been rumored for a while, going to boil down to whether or not the new arena gets built in Seattle. Also from what I've heard / read it will be an expansion team and not a relocation of an existing team.

I might be moving there so I do hope they get a team. Downside is after watching the Pens for the last couple of years anything else if going to be a letdown


----------



## Pav

Vostre Roy said:


> I know, I know, it was only the Habs first game under new management, new coach, several new players. There's plenty of time/game to turn things around. But damn, that first game was a pain to watch, especially the first period...
> 
> Oh well, at least we have hockey to watch now



It pains me to admit, but you guys need PK Subban. And not just because I ended up with him on my fantasy team.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Pav said:


> It pains me to admit, but you guys need PK Subban. And not just because I ended up with him on my fantasy team.


 
Dude, dunno if you watched the full game, I think I saw 4-5 missed passes in offensive zone during powerplays (and while both teams where playing full mens) when the puck was aiming the defensemen at the blue line... I'm not a Subban fan (especially given what he's asking, according to the medias), but I can think that he would had made a difference...


----------



## vanhendrix

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Oilers (my number 3 team) beat out Canucks in shootout.
> 
> By the way, what are your guys opinions on the rumors going around of Seattle getting a team? This is off teh wiki:


 

Don't you worry too much about that. Wayne was suckered into the meeting (which was a 100% power move by Katz to force the hand of the city of Edmonton about the new arena) and he was not pleased at all when he found out:

Wayne Gretzky says he wasn't working with Oilers in Seattle; 'can't see them moving' - CBSSports.com

As for Katz posturing to move the team, he was met with such an EPIC backlash from the fan base that he took out an entire page add in the Edmonton Journal to say this:


----------



## JeffFromMtl

This guy for MVP over the green men.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I was too distracted by how shocking it was to go from a 5-1 win to an 0-4 loss.


----------



## zappatton2

Meh, I'm kinda turned off of hockey, and this from a life-long Leafs fan who sat through and rooted for some pretty awful teams. If the Laughs manage to squeak into the playoffs, I may cast my gaze their way. But at this point, I'm more excited for baseball. Who am I kidding, give it a couple of weeks, I'll be watching again


----------



## gunshow86de

This is the first time in about 4 years I've actually been excited about hockey, the games so far have been pretty good (plus lots of fighting already).

Only problem is, I've been "away" for so long, I don't have a team anymore or know who most of the players are besides the obvious stars.

I need a team to support (not named the Dallas Stars). Who should I go for?


----------



## Sofos

Bruins


----------



## Pav

gunshow86de said:


> This is the first time in about 4 years I've actually been excited about hockey, the games so far have been pretty good (plus lots of fighting already).
> 
> Only problem is, I've been "away" for so long, I don't have a team anymore or know who most of the players are besides the obvious stars.
> 
> I need a team to support (not named the Dallas Stars). Who should I go for?



Phoenix Coyotes. They need everyone they can get.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Damn, that was nicely done.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Bruins


 





Joking aside, there's Columbus, Dallas and Phoenix down there. LA's Kings who won the cup last year, two team in Florida (Panthers looking strong for once). There,s plenty of choice!


----------



## Sofos

I don't think Florida needs 2 teams. Send one of em to Seattle.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I think it's more likely to be Phoenix or the Islanders, those guys are kind of hemorrhaging money at this point.


----------



## zappatton2

I could be wrong, but aren't the Islanders based out of Brooklyn now? That would sort of be a move. Wonder if they'll have a name change?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

zappatton2 said:


> I could be wrong, but aren't the Islanders based out of Brooklyn now? That would sort of be a move. Wonder if they'll have a name change?



I think they're moving for the 2015 season and are keeping the name.


----------



## gunshow86de

Poor, poor Flyers.


----------



## technomancer

gunshow86de said:


> Poor, poor Flyers.


----------



## technomancer

Surprise surprise the Pens blow their home opener to a team they should have beaten


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I want to feel confident about the Cat's rematch against the Sens, but we're still missing Bergenheim, Gudbranson, Goc, and Versteeg. And I think Craig Anderson may be out for blood against his former team, his performance at the last game was fantastic.


----------



## Tyson

Still not all that enthusiastic about the season, yet. Looking forward to the Flyers/Rangers tonight, though.


----------



## Vostre Roy

4-0 End of second. A rare goal from Gorges, Diaz got 5 assist in 3 games so far. Markov got his 3rd plus an assist. 

So far, its pleasant to watch


----------



## troyguitar

PHOTO: Edmonton Oilers pull off the Flying V - CBSSports.com


----------



## technomancer

Ugh the Pens lose Strait on waivers because they decided to not send Depres back to the minors... then scratch him after 3 games. To make things even better Kennedy is apparently now on the second line 

This after Steve Sullivan, who they could have resigned for <$2 million and who wanted to stay here, had a hat trick last night


----------



## Sofos

Dougie Hamilton is REALLY impressing me and my father. Hard to believe a guy just HOURS younger than me is kicking that much ass, and making almost a million dollars for it. As soon as they are up, I know what jersey I'm getting this year.


----------



## Pav

Dear Penguins, 

Seriously. Stop sucking.

Love,
Everyone


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Dear Penguins,
> 
> Seriously. Stop sucking.
> 
> Love,
> Everyone



I second this statement 

Wish I could say I'm surprised. The D still needs improvement, they lost a 48 point player in Steve Sullivan and got no replacement, and they replaced arguably the best shut down center in the league in Jordan Staal with Brandon Sutter. Don't get me wrong Sutter is a good third line center, but he's not in the same league as Staal by any stretch of the imagination.

PS - holy shit did the Flyers smoking the Panthers... 7-1


----------



## Pav

I feel like the team as a whole still has a long road ahead as far as chemistry goes. The D definitely needs improvement. Depres still has some developing to do but I'm just flat out losing faith in Tangradi as a top six winger. He's certainly no replacement for Steve Sullivan and our lack of consistency as a result is palpable. Man, I wish we hadn't let him walk for the idea of some over-priced names we had no reason to gawk at to begin with.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I feel like the team as a whole still has a long road ahead as far as chemistry goes. The D definitely needs improvement. Depres still has some developing to do but I'm just flat out losing faith in Tangradi as a top six winger. He's certainly no replacement for Steve Sullivan and our lack of consistency as a result is palpable. Man, I wish we hadn't let him walk for the idea of some over-priced names we had no reason to gawk at to begin with.



Sounds like we're thinking about the same thing 

Then again if Shero had landed either Parise or Suter it would have been a different ballgame. I don't think anybody was expecting them to get the insane contracts they landed  I mean seriously, $9 million or more for the first 8 years and >$10 for the first three? They're both good but they're not THAT good 

Also WTF is up with the terrible coverage on the Pens site this year? Look at the notebook piece for their practice in Ottawa. I don't care that there were a lot of fans there, I care about what the line and d pairs were


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Go Sharks!! Destroy the Canucks!!


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Sounds like we're thinking about the same thing
> 
> Then again if Shero had landed either Parise or Suter it would have been a different ballgame. I don't think anybody was expecting them to get the insane contracts they landed  I mean seriously, $9 million or more for the first 8 years and >$10 for the first three? They're both good but they're not THAT good
> 
> Also WTF is up with the terrible coverage on the Pens site this year? Look at the notebook piece for their practice in Ottawa. I don't care that there were a lot of fans there, I care about what the line and d pairs were



I never saw a point. Parise is the real deal, but we already have two world-class top-dollar forwards and another along those lines would be a huge chunk of cap committed to three players. Suter, on the other hand, I always saw as simply Shea Weber's right-hand man and never quite grasped the clamor over him, let alone the monster deal Minnesota gave him. Having Suter on my fantasy team this year I can also tell you with certainty that I was 100% correct.

So yeah...they're good but they're not THAT good.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

technomancer said:


> PS - holy shit did the Flyers smoking the Panthers... 7-1



We started off rather nicely, but the Panthers are really hindered by the fact that Versteeg, Bergenheim, Weaver, Goc, and Gudbranson are all out with injuries.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Its now official, Alex Galchenyuk will stay with Montreal for the rest of the season. Pretty stoked, the kid plays well (1g 3a in 4 games) and its fun to have such a recruit to watch playing.


----------



## technomancer

Wonder what Depres did to piss Bylsma / Shero off  Depres went from Bylsma demanding they keep him in the lineup and losing Brian Strait on waivers as a result, 4 games later he's trade bait...

» Skate log: A break for the beat boys, and trade talk (Despres). - Chipped Ice



Rob Rossi said:


> Hearing a lot of rumblings about the Penguins looking for a winger. Nothing close yet, but know that D Simon Despres can be had for the right price. Question becomes is that price a veteran winger with a short-term future or if the scouting staff has identified the next James Neal and now GM Ray Shero is set on trying to bring said player to Pittsburgh.



Off-day log: Latest on Niskanen, Malkin and Despres. - Chipped Ice



Rob Rossi said:


> D Simon Despres has not dressed for two straight games, and the Penguins have let inquiring clubs know he is available for the right price. The Penguins are targeting a young winger, much like Neal, who can be part of the long-term future. They want a player whose rights they control and one who can grow into a prime role in Pittsburgh. It will take that type of player to get Despres.
> 
> There are players who have been linked to the Penguins in exchange for Despres, but none of those players meet the requirements the Penguins believe are necessary to move their first-round pick from the 2009 NHL entry draft.


----------



## Sofos

Pretty big day for the Bruins.

Seguin scored his first goal of the season, which was much needed to get him out of his funk.
Hamilton was officially announced to remain on the team for the rest of the year 
Khudobin impressed with a damn good game, with 2 of the goals being the whole teams fault, not just his own (as said by Claude)


----------



## mattofvengeance

YEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Vostre Roy said:


> Its now official, Alex Galchenyuk will stay with Montreal for the rest of the season. Pretty stoked, the kid plays well (1g 3a in 4 games) and its fun to have such a recruit to watch playing.



As will Huberdeau. Excited about him, he got three points in the opening game (1g 2a) and I expect many more where that came from.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well fuck, I can admit without a shame that I wasn't expecting the Habs to get 4 straight wins after the first game loss and the fact that they finished last in the east last year. 

Markov and Diaz, seriously? 7 points each
Galchenyuk, 5 points (1-4)
Gallagher, 4 points (2-2)
And Price is playing at top level. Also love the way the team plays, give Michel Therien some good players, he'll make you a good team.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Wonder what Depres did to piss Bylsma / Shero off  Depres went from Bylsma demanding they keep him in the lineup and losing Brian Strait on waivers as a result, 4 games later he's trade bait...
> 
> » Skate log: A break for the beat boys, and trade talk (Despres). - Chipped Ice
> 
> 
> 
> Off-day log: Latest on Niskanen, Malkin and Despres. - Chipped Ice


I doubt it's a fault of Depres's and more of Shero surveying the situation and dealing from a position of strength. He's taken a defenseman in the first round of virtually every draft since he took over, so our pipeline is stocked with budding blueliners. We sent Goligoski away for Neal and Niskanen and in my opinion it was a clear-cut upgrade. Certainly an interesting turn of events, but it makes sense to me that we lose Depres for a quality winger when we have Joe Morrow waiting in the wings anyway, plus you can count on Ray taking ANOTHER D-man in the first round of this year's draft.

What I gathered from this: Shero realizes losing Sullivan was a big, big mistake and is now in damage control mode. Now more than ever I feel all of our scoring is being tasked to three or four particular players, and no one in this world, in this league, is that good. Shut down the Malkin line and you've effectively shut down 50% of our scoring threat. Sid still has Dupuis on his wing () and Letang has developed such an unreal target on his back the past couple of years I feel it's just a matter of time before someone like Brad Marchand knocks him down to IR for a length of time with a cheapshot that the entire Bruins bench comes to his defense for.



mattofvengeance said:


> YEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


About damn time. Jagr's getting too old to carry the bulk of the offense.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I doubt it's a fault of Depres's and more of Shero surveying the situation and dealing from a position of strength. He's taken a defenseman in the first round of virtually every draft since he took over, so our pipeline is stocked with budding blueliners. We sent Goligoski away for Neal and Niskanen and in my opinion it was a clear-cut upgrade. Certainly an interesting turn of events, but it makes sense to me that we lose Depres for a quality winger when we have Joe Morrow waiting in the wings anyway, plus you can count on Ray taking ANOTHER D-man in the first round of this year's draft.
> 
> What I gathered from this: Shero realizes losing Sullivan was a big, big mistake and is now in damage control mode. Now more than ever I feel all of our scoring is being tasked to three or four particular players, and no one in this world, in this league, is that good. Shut down the Malkin line and you've effectively shut down 50% of our scoring threat. Sid still has Dupuis on his wing () and Letang has developed such an unreal target on his back the past couple of years I feel it's just a matter of time before someone like Brad Marchand knocks him down to IR for a length of time with a cheapshot that the entire Bruins bench comes to his defense for.



True... however the only D prospect in the pipeline ready to play is Depres and I've got to say watching him and Letang together last night was the only good point of that game. The Pens have gotten into a situation where they are loaded with amazing D talent... that will be ready to play in another 2 or 3 years. This is definitely NOT good 

That said the Pens need to get their shit together in a big way... they plain old got outplayed last night by the freaking Islanders


----------



## Pav

I didn't see the game but a friend of mine told me Tyler Kennedy was seemingly always on the ice and always giving the puck away. Also, the fact that we can't score on the power play right now is just mind-boggling. A PP unit doesn't get much better than the one we can assemble sans a larger guy in the middle, but Chris Kunitz is not the problem.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I didn't see the game but a friend of mine told me Tyler Kennedy was seemingly always on the ice and always giving the puck away. Also, the fact that we can't score on the power play right now is just mind-boggling. A PP unit doesn't get much better than the one we can assemble sans a larger guy in the middle, but Chris Kunitz is not the problem.



TK wasn't THAT bad... I'd say Syd turned the puck over as many times as he did 

The power play was abysmal... even with the Islanders being the #3 PK in the league you would hope for one goal on 9+ minutes of time on the pp


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Watching that game last night was just plain terrible. The highlight was Depres last night, which hopefully puts a stop to the Pens trying to trade him for a winger.

TK doesn't look terrible on the Malkin line...but he looks much better on the third line. The Third line just hasn't looked right since he was moved up. Sutter has looked good defensively for the most part, but looks somewhat lost on the offense.

Hopefully they can pull things together soon. They need to start putting consecutive wins together with such a short season.




Not even going to talk about the powerplay...


----------



## technomancer

Yeah they definitely need a winger that fits on the second line and don't have one... but I really don't want to see them trade Depres to get one since he seems like he will likely make a great fit in the D. I think the bottom line is if they move Depres for a winger they really need to find another Dman as well 

And now Jeffrey is on Malkin's wing at practice... because that worked so well last night


----------



## Pav

I wish Bylsma could just re-assemble the Malkin-Neal-Kunitz line that was so dominant...but that leaves Sid with third and fourth liners.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I wish Bylsma could just re-assemble the Malkin-Neal-Kunitz line that was so dominant...but that leaves Sid with third and fourth liners.



Problem is it was the Malkin - Neal - Sullivan line that was really dominant and that can't be reassembled because Sullivan is in Phoenix


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I don't think seeing 4 different wingers play with Malkin each night is helping either.

In other news, Penguins snatch Zach Boychuck off waivers. So we'll probably bing seeing him on the second line next.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I don't think seeing 4 different wingers play with Malkin each night is helping either.
> 
> In other news, Penguins snatch Zach Boychuck off waivers. So we'll probably bing seeing him on the second line next.



Yeah I agree, if you're going to give someone a shot on that line leave them there for more than one or two games to see if chemistry develops. Hell Neal didn't score a goal for how long and they're dumping guys after a game or two? 

And yeah I saw that Boychuck may be on that line Satuday.


----------



## technomancer

Pens shutout the Rangers 3-0 and Depres gets his first goal


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Pens shutout the Rangers 3-0 and Depres gets his first goal



Hopefully they can put together a string of wins like last nights game. I also liked what I saw from Depres.

Someone needs to tell Geno that his team mates are the players with a Penguin on their jersey. Way too many turnovers from him.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Hopefully they can put together a string of wins like last nights game. I also liked what I saw from Depres.
> 
> Someone needs to tell Geno that his team mates are the players with a Penguin on their jersey. Way too many turnovers from him.



Yeah he and Sid both seem to have that problem lately 

With the exception of that one turnover I thought Depres did great. Hopefully Boychuck works out on Geno's line so they stop trying to trade him...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

A lot of great things in todays Penguins game. 2 players with their first goals as Penguins (first NHL goal for Bortuzzo), Crosby a + 4, I think Depres and Bortuzzo were +3 each, Boychuck looked pretty good with Malkin and Neal. All around a pretty good game for the Pens. Keep it going.

Edit: And with these young defencemen playing so well, what happens when Niskanen comes back in a few weeks?


----------



## technomancer

The Pens looked great... really curious how they look tomorrow.


I was sort of wondering about Niskanen... I mean who do you scratch when he comes back


----------



## TheDivineWing22

It will be weeks before he is back, so anyones play could fall back, but at this point, I would have to scratch Engelland. I think his play has been the weakest thus far. If we need someone to drop the gloves, I'm sure Glass could hold his own. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Pav

When Niskanen comes back there's no question in my mind that Bortuzzo will be sent back down.

And holy shit, Depres is getting really good, really fast.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Pav said:


> When Niskanen comes back there's no question in my mind that Bortuzzo will be sent back down.
> 
> And holy shit, Depres is getting really good, really fast.



I'm guessing that's what will happen, and what probably should happen. It's nice to see the younger defensemen. I think here soon the Penguins won't have to worry about defense...as long as they aren't traded away for wingers.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> When Niskanen comes back there's no question in my mind that Bortuzzo will be sent back down.
> 
> And holy shit, Depres is getting really good, really fast.





Depres is going to be freaking scary if they give him a little time to mature and develop. He's like a bigger Letang


----------



## technomancer

Wow Pens PK was awesome tonight... they killed 7 penalties. Not happy they took 7 penalties, but the PK was awesome


----------



## Sofos

I finally got a jersey. Only took a month to get here. My dad and I:


----------



## zappatton2

As much as I am not a Bruins fan, they do have some sharp lookin' jerseys.

That said, I should clarify that I AM a Bruins fan any time they play the Habs.


----------



## Pav

Given that this thread is typically ripe with Penguins discussion, I'll change the flow a little by saying holy effing shit, the Capitals are BAD these days.


----------



## Sofos

Tim Thomas got traded to the Islanders in exchange for a conditional 2nd round draft pick in either the 2014 or 2015 picks.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Tim Thomas got traded to the Islanders in exchange for a conditional 2nd round draft pick in either the 2014 or 2015 picks.


 
Was quite surprised by that new. Wonder if that mean that Thomas will retire this year

Also, wondering if I'm the only one in here who begin to wonder if the referee are on drugs or anything, I've noticed a lot (and by a lot, I mean more than I usually noticed in the past 2 years) of inconsistencies. The called-off goal in the Sens/Habs game last week-end was a joke, I'm an Habs fan and I would have accepted that goal anytime, I saw no goalie interference at all. Yesterday's game, the tying goal had some way more obvious goalie interference, yet this one was legit.

I know that the referee job is hard, its a fast sport. But it seems that this year is worse, maybe I just see them too much lol


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I was very caught off guard by us letting Thomas go, but maybe there was more to his one year sabbatical then what he was telling? Going against the Islanders will be a lot more interesting now though.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I'm not going to lie, as great of goaltender as Thomas is, it wasn't a smart move on the Islanders part IMO. I feel like Thomas is already in going into retirement mode and the Islanders could use high draft picks to build for the future.


----------



## MFB

Looks like I'll be going to the Bruins vs. Maple Leafs game on March 7th. Sure it means skipping class but it's the ONLY B's game I'll get a chance to see all season so fuck it, YOLO and all that bullshit.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Looks like I'll be going to the Bruins vs. Maple Leafs game on March 7th. Sure it means skipping class but it's the ONLY B's game I'll get a chance to see all season so fuck it, YOLO and all that bullshit.



Getcho swag on boii. I envy you, I wish I could see the Bruins. Only chance I had was when the Thrashers were here, but dad was like "Oh, we'll go next season!" Guess what, that 'next season' never happened.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I now make it a point to catch at least one game a year regardless of what's going on. At first it was just going to game with a lady-friend then it kind of became a ritual and I'm totally OK with it. If I had cable I'd be taping nearly every game for not only the B's but also for the Sharks since they've been doing really well.


----------



## Pav

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm not going to lie, as great of goaltender as Thomas is, it wasn't a smart move on the Islanders part IMO. I feel like Thomas is already in going into retirement mode and the Islanders could use high draft picks to build for the future.



It was a salary cap tactic. The Bruins were pressed up against the cap while the Islanders had to find a way to hit the cap floor. Even if Thomas is done with the NHL both teams found some much-needed financial relief.

I doubt Thomas will ever come back and play, but if he does, suddenly the Islanders have some pretty formidable goaltending with Evgeni Nabakov and Tim Thomas.  Now if they could only assemble a less shitty team in front.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Anyone been noticing the Rangers have been doing rather badly at line changes this season? It's not always as bad as this gem from last night, but they really need to work on it.


----------



## Chris_H87

Best.Line change.Ever


----------



## Chris_H87

I'm so glad the Kings levelled the Blues last night. They deserved a good win after their performance against the Red Wings. Hopefully they can build on it!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

It's nights like last night that I'm glad I snatched up Semin in my Fantasy League. One goal, two assists, and a +/- of 4!


----------



## Sofos

Myself and 2 of my friends are planning a trip to the Bruins @ Canes game on April 13th. Anyone able to join us?


----------



## Pav

Blue Jackets finally fire Scott Howson and now have Jarmo Kekalainen, who reportedly actually understands how to manage a hockey team.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Pens defeat the Sens 4-2. And the Matt Cooke dirtiest player in the league argument will return.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Pens defeat the Sens 4-2. And the Matt Cooke dirtiest player in the league argument will return.



Yeah unfortunately... having seen the replays repeatedly I don't think there was anything deliberate there, but that's the league's call to make. It's a bit of a shame given how hard Cooke has worked to reform his game.

On the bright side the puck that flew out of play during the first period Pens power play is now on my mantle


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> On the bright side the puck that flew out of play during the first period Pens power play is now on my mantle



Congrats!

Honestly I think if it is any other player than Matt Cooke, no one thinks this is intentional. I feel bad for Ottawa. They're a long shot to get into playoffs now.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I don't think it was a deliberate motion, I don't think Matt Cooke is THAT much of a douchebag, especially with how he's turned things around for himself in the last couple of years. That said, I think it's unfortunate for him that he just had to be the guy who knocks Karlsson out of the game for a while, especially since lifting up ur skate like that isn't a very orthodox move when finishing your check; gotta feel for the guy (for Karlsson as well, no doubt!)

I couldn't care for the Sens, but this is a shitty day for the NHL. Beast player; hope he comes back 110%.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Honestly I think if it is any other player than Matt Cooke, no one thinks this is intentional. I feel bad for Ottawa. They're a long shot to get into playoffs now.



Thanks!

And I agree completely, if it had been anyone else nothing would have been thought of it. Hopefully the league sees it that way and Cooke doesn't get suspended until he's 40


----------



## TheDivineWing22

A facebook friend showed me this. I feel bad but I had to post it on here...


----------



## technomancer

ZOMG A PLAYER SHARPENING HIS SKATE! STONE HIM!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

My friend said he was thinking of captioning it "Norris trophy winner? Not even going to be a candidate."

But back to being serious...Beau Bennett has been recalled from Wilkes-barre/Scranton.

Question is, whose line does he get put on?

EDIT: I don't want this thread to turn in the Matt Cooke discussion thread, but I thought this was the best explanation of the situation I've seen

http://video.tsn.ca/?dl=pipe42/latest/1/0/864713/clip/0#pipe42/latest


----------



## technomancer

I will be amazed if Bennett is not on Malkin's line.


----------



## MFB

Apparently that B's vs. Toronto game I'll be seeing is the same night as one of my finals is due. LUCKILY, my roommate across the hall has the same class so I'll give them to him to bring in. Whoopsie


----------



## Pav

When Erik Karlsson went down, my fantasy team's chances went with him. Fuck.


----------



## zappatton2

Needless to say, plenty of scathing headlines regarding Cooke here in Ottawa. It is a shame, though I am a Leafs fan, I like to see the Sens contending, it really is the only excitement to be had in a gub'munt town.


----------



## technomancer

^ Of course there are. Nobody is happy about what happened to Karlsson, least of all Cooke. It was a terrible accident.

Ok, so the Pens call up their best scoring winger prospect.... to put him on the freaking third line  Also the Pens coverage on their site continues to be worthless. When I look at coverage of a game-day skate I want to know what the lines being run were and if anybody is injured... but for some reason they no longer post basic information like that


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Ok, so the Pens call up their best scoring winger prospect.... to put him on the freaking third line



That's Dan Bylsma.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> That's Dan Bylsma.





That said I'll still be surprised if he doesn't end up on Malkin's line before the night is over


----------



## technomancer

Wow these refs are horrible tonight... missing a ton of stuff then making ridiculous calls when they shouldn't. I love the Pens and like seeing them on the powerplay but that interference call was ridiculous.


----------



## Pav

TheDivineWing22 said:


> That's Dan Bylsma.



You think so? I've always perceived Disco Dan as trying players out all over the place. I remember guys like Janne Pesonen and Chris Bourque playing with Sid and Geno for long periods of time.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Pav said:


> You think so? I've always perceived Disco Dan as trying players out all over the place. I remember guys like Janne Pesonen and Chris Bourque playing with Sid and Geno for long periods of time.



He does try players out a lot...but not young scoring prospects...hence Matt Cooke playing the second line the majority tonight instead of Bennett.

A lot of those calls tonight were ridiculous. 


Did anyone catch the one part of the broadcast where it showed Malkin talking to Crosby on the bench and you can lip read Crosby asking Cooke what he said and Cooke just replied " I have no idea." Even his own team mates can't understand him most of the time.


----------



## Sofos

the bruins really fucked up that 3rd period


----------



## MFB

Thank you Pens for beating Buffalo. I was annoyed when they beat us the first time, but losing to them on Friday too? Super pissed.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Thank you Pens for beating Buffalo. I was annoyed when they beat us the first time, but losing to them on Friday too? Super pissed.



Think nothing of it... now the Bruins need to beat Jersey to return the favor


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I think that's going to be hard, Jersey is looking really good this year.


----------



## MartinMTL

technomancer said:


> Think nothing of it... now the Bruins need to beat Jersey to return the favor




The Bruins should beat no one. And yes, Jersey is killing it.


----------



## Vostre Roy

MartinMTL said:


> The Bruins should beat no one.



Agreed 

Also, Gallagher (hope I got his name right this time..) got a concussion, but doesn't seems to be a sever one. Thats pretty neat since this kid seems to fuel up any player he play with


----------



## Pav

The Buffalo Vaneks really look like they're slowing down. About time. Expect them to back dumptrucks full of money into the driveways of several more average players this offseason.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Pav said:


> The Buffalo Vaneks really look like they're slowing down. About time. Expect them to back dumptrucks full of money into the driveways of several more average players this offseason.



It's probably why Miller was pissed. The rest of the team really can't match up to Miller and Vanek.


----------



## MFB

MartinMTL said:


> The Bruins should beat no one. And yes, Jersey is killing it.



Hush you Canuck, hush I say!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Montreal just moved into 1st in the East.
Last year, New York was 1st in the East.
Common denominator? Brandon Prust.

Guys, Brandon Prust is the answer


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm still going with my guess that there's a good chance that the cup will be Canucks v Devils. There's just something special about teams that have a pair of goalies that seem to respect each other like Luongo and Schneider or Brodeur and Moose. Second guess teams would be Chicago and Boston (unfortunately).


----------



## Pav

Penguins and Blackhawks in the Final.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

This just happened.



> Media spoke to Dale about @*j_markstrom* call-up. Says competition makes everyone better and that #*FlaPanthers* have to be better.


Finally Tallon and Dineen see the light!

EDIT - Full article

There's also rumours that he'll be starting against Philly. Oh am I excited for that game.


----------



## Pav

I'll be sure to watch that game if he starts. I've been hearing for years Markstrom will be the Panthers' goalie of the future and it's high time they get their SOMETHING of the future.

EDIT: No more Lindy Ruff


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

If he can show us some of the same skill he did last October, I have no question he'll be a challenger for the Vezina in a year or two. And if he stays in this year I bet he'll be competing for the Calder.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Vokoun...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Don't worry, Markstrom will show them up tomorrow.


----------



## technomancer

Oooof never good to watch the Pens beat themselves.... lost 6-5 to the Flyers, Pens D scored 2 goals for the Flyers (Orpik redirected one that was going wide into the net and Niskanen redirected a high shot into the net later) and Vokoun had literally the worst game he has played as a Pen. I can truthfully say that I think if Bylsma had pulled him at the end of the second they would have won that game


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> I can truthfully say that I think if Bylsma had pulled him at the end of the second they would have won that game



I completely agree with this.

The Pens probably didn't deserve to win that game, but to see them scratch their way back into it and then that last Flyers goal...lots of swearing occurred last night. It was just such a soft goal.


----------



## Pav

Me and some friends were brainstorming as to why Vokoun wasn't pulled after 4 goals or so. He looked way out of sorts, sliding and flopping all over the crease anytime the puck moved laterally. It was like the first round of last year's playoffs all over again.


----------



## technomancer

I'll be curious to see what happens with this Taylor Hall hit with regard to suspensions. When they show the slowed down replay the only issue is that the hit is late so it will be interesting seeing what Shanahan does.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

That's a tough hit to judge. Clutterbuck loses the bouncing puck and Hall is pretty much dedicated to the hit at that point. At regular speed it just seems like a really hard hit, but at slow motion it does seem late and looks like he could avoid the hit. Tough call.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I don't think Bryz was very happy with Huberdeau's penalty shot.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> I don't think Bryz was very happy with Huberdeau's penalty shot.




That is a very nice move!


----------



## Chris_H87

That was a great move.


----------



## technomancer

That was awesome! Hopefully Fleury is on his game tonight


----------



## Pav

Has anyone watched the Sabres lately? I'm watching the Sabers/Isles game right now and oh...my god...Buffalo is so bad it's scary. We're talking Jeff Carter-era Blue Jackets bad. It's the end of the game and the crowd has been booing consistently since the end of the first period. This looks like a team that only intended to play 10 games and just doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Has anyone watched the Sabres lately? I'm watching the Sabers/Isles game right now and oh...my god...Buffalo is so bad it's scary. We're talking Jeff Carter-era Blue Jackets bad. It's the end of the game and the crowd has been booing consistently since the end of the first period. This looks like a team that only intended to play 10 games and just doesn't give a shit anymore.



Last I saw them was against the Pens and they didn't look THAT bad. That said they just had a coaching change so if the new guy is trying to use a massively different system that could explain it.

Man I am hoping Malkin doesn't have a concussion... though he's got the symptoms so its not looking good


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Man I am hoping Malkin doesn't have a concussion... though he's got the symptoms so its not looking good



There's actually some good new on that front.

Penguins' Malkin to be evaluated before tonight's game - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

I'm assuming he still sits out tonight regardless, but hopefully he won't be out for long.

EDIT: Just read the Pens report. Bylsma says that he hasn't suffered any headaches or disorientation at any point since hitting the board. Not sure where the info came that he was feeling effects.


----------



## MrMcSick

I don't know how he couldn't have a concussion. It looked like a freaking car wreck!


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> There's actually some good new on that front.
> 
> Penguins' Malkin to be evaluated before tonight's game - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette
> 
> I'm assuming he still sits out tonight regardless, but hopefully he won't be out for long.
> 
> EDIT: Just read the Pens report. Bylsma says that he hasn't suffered any headaches or disorientation at any point since hitting the board. Not sure where the info came that he was feeling effects.



Yeah that basically just restates what Bylsma said at the morning skate... was glad to read the headaches / disorientation was an incorrect report.


----------



## MFB

Take THAT Florida Panthers!


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Take THAT Florida Panthers!



i personally think Weaver's hit on Lucic should have been a penalty. Lucic rode him like a horse though, so it's worth it. Helluva game. Seguin made an amazing save, I almost had a heart attack during that few seconds.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Malkin has been diagnosed with a concussion due to some short term memory loss. No other symptoms present.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Penguins sign Mark Eaton to a 1 year contract.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i personally think Weaver's hit on Lucic should have been a penalty. Lucic rode him like a horse though, so it's worth it. Helluva game. Seguin made an amazing save, I almost had a heart attack during that few seconds.



Weaver's hit was worth a penalty, and but Lucic definitely deserved what he got as well.



TheDivineWing22 said:


> Malkin has been diagnosed with a concussion due to some short term memory loss. No other symptoms present.



I feel like Gudbranson will probably be a target tomorrow, the fact that the hit was clean isn't going to matter to them.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> I feel like Gudbranson will probably be a target tomorrow, the fact that the hit was clean isn't going to matter to them.



I highly doubt it. Pretty much all of the Penguins players said that it was just a hockey play with a bad result.


----------



## MFB

One of San Jose's forwards (Clowe) has been suspended for an incident during their game against the Blackhawk's, bummer.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I highly doubt it. Pretty much all of the Penguins players said that it was just a hockey play with a bad result.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I highly doubt it. Pretty much all of the Penguins players said that it was just a hockey play with a bad result.



Probably. And looking through at least Tumblr, I'm not seeing the usual hate for the player that caused the accident. Very odd, but I'm rather glad that I'm not seeing the shit storm I've seen other times, most recently with the Cooke/Karlsson incident.

Most of the hate I'm seeing is for the third jerseys.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Really bad game for the Penguins. Vokoun looked horrible, undisciplined, and once again they got back into the game to lose it in the end.

Looked way too much like the Philly game last week.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Really bad game for the Penguins. Vokoun looked horrible, undisciplined, and once again they got back into the game to lose it in the end.
> 
> Looked way too much like the Philly game last week.



Yeah while Vokoun didn't look particularly good I blame the team in front of him more than his performance. You can't take that many stupid penalties and expect to win games (though given the one he took I guess you can roll him into that).


----------



## Vostre Roy

Was surprised with a trade yesterday:

Habs traded forward Erik Cole for former Canadiens player Micheal Ryder and a 3rd round draft pick.

I see this as a good trade. Cole was talking about retiring at the end of the season for personal reasons, now that he's moving to Dallas he'll probably continue to play. That being said, after 19 games, he still didn't had find his rythm, on a shortened 42 game season, it was too much I believe. To me, its really a fair trade to both team.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That game gave me many heart attacks. I'm surprised we won, we've had too many games where we start out with a good lead and then screw it up.

Real winner is Tomas Kopecky with his first career hat trick.


----------



## technomancer

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> That game gave me many heart attacks. I'm surprised we won, we've had too many games where we start out with a good lead and then screw it up.
> 
> Real winner is Tomas Kopecky with his first career hat trick.



Yeah the Pens definitely gave the Panthers every opportunity to win that game


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I think there's probably going to be a fight at our next game. Tensions were starting to rise the other day, and there was a bit of a scrum last night, I feel like at the very least Parros will duke it out with someone.


----------



## technomancer

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> I think there's probably going to be a fight at our next game. Tensions were starting to rise the other day, and there was a bit of a scrum last night, I feel like at the very least Parros will duke it out with someone.



Yeah probably. It's honestly a shame since a good deal of that came from Vokoun going off... and that was caused by Adams crosschecking a Panther into him 

Hopefully it's one fight involving either Glass or Engelland on the Pens side and then everybody gets down to playing hockey


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

And I imagine Vokoun was pretty frustrated with how much he was being scored on by his former team that's almost at the bottom of the league.


----------



## Sofos

Thank you Andrew Ference, Tyler Seguin and Daniel Paille for bringing this to my attention:


----------



## technomancer

^ 

Also all I can say about this Pens Canes game is


----------



## Pav

This weekend has to progress properly.


SUCK IT, HABS


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> This weekend has to progress properly.
> 
> 
> SUCK IT, HABS


----------



## Pav

What a freakin' game this has turned into. I really, really don't understand why Fleury didn't start.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

This isn't all on Vokoun. This is the kind of game that is going to kill the Penguins in playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> This isn't all on Vokoun. This is the kind of game that is going to kill the Penguins in playoffs.



No it's not all Vokoun, but when playing one of the top teams in the East this season why the hell would you start your backup goaltender?


----------



## TheDivineWing22

The Penguins get the win. Exciting hockey, but not good hockey. Penguins need to settle things down defensively.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah if the Pens get some defense and goaltending they'll be dangerous


----------



## Sofos

B's had a good chance at winning, but got too damn fancy again, and gave up a LOT of passes, and started scrambling. 

On a good note, Lucic and Chara both kicked some ass and Dougie scored his first home goal, plus Seguin finally is looking like himself on the ice.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Yeah, Seguin's been killing me in my pool. About time he starts playing the way he can.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Had the chance to watch both game this weekend, wich doesn,t happen a lot lol

All I'll say is that I ha some nice hockey to watch. Weird games/goal agains't the Pens (but helluva fun to watch) and violent one yesterday. Overall, I'm happy to see the Habs being able to be competitive agains't those two teams (especially when facing them both in 48h), I kinda feel that both those teams should be higher in the standings but after those two games, I think that the Habs deserve to be where they are


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Had the chance to watch both game this weekend, wich doesn,t happen a lot lol
> 
> All I'll say is that I ha some nice hockey to watch. Weird games/goal agains't the Pens (but helluva fun to watch) and violent one yesterday. Overall, I'm happy to see the Habs being able to be competitive agains't those two teams (especially when facing them both in 48h), I kinda feel that both those teams should be higher in the standings but after those two games, I think that the Habs deserve to be where they are



The Habs are definitely playing good hockey... though I don't think you could put the way either the Pens or Habs played in that game in that category


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> I don't think you could put the way either the Pens or Habs played in that game in that category


 
Oh I'm not, this game was one of a kind, fun as hell but so open, I doubt that the next matchup will look even close to that lol

But if every remaining games agains't the Pens and the Bruins are half as fun as the ones of this weekend, it shall cover for the loss of the 1st half of the season lol


----------



## Sofos

After watching highlights from last nights game, I noticed that the refs made a LOT of bad calls. Seguin gets speared in the ribs and they don't call anything, but Lucic barely touches a guy and they call holding? I've noticed this a lot more this year than the last few. The NHL really needs to start firing these assholes and finding new guys. I mean, come on, Z gets a 17 (2 for roughing, 5 for fighting, 10 misconduct) for fighting the dude that speared Seguin? If they hadn't made such shit calls, the outcome might have been different.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> After watching highlights from last nights game, I noticed that the refs made a LOT of bad calls. Seguin gets speared in the ribs and they don't call anything, but Lucic barely touches a guy and they call holding? I've noticed this a lot more this year than the last few. The NHL really needs to start firing these assholes and finding new guys. I mean, come on, Z gets a 17 (2 for roughing, 5 for fighting, 10 misconduct) for fighting the dude that speared Seguin? If they hadn't made such shit calls, the outcome might have been different.


 
I can't really comment on that event as I'm kinda biased (all I'll say is that I think Chara's penalty was awarded but Emelin might has deserved a penalty too, haven't saw a clear angle of the hit but seeing the result, it was probably a dirty hit), but I agree about the Refs work this year. I even made that comment 1-2 page ago


----------



## Sofos

i'm biased as well, huge B's fan. i'd understand a 5-7 for Chara, but 17 is just stupid. Oh well, game's over, we lost. 1-1 now for the season.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i'm biased as well, huge B's fan. i'd understand a 5-7 for Chara, but 17 is just stupid. Oh well, game's over, we lost. 1-1 now for the season.


 
Yup, but we're being waaaay to civil to end this conversation.

 Chara
 Lucic
 Marchand
 All the other players wearing the Black/Yellow shirt of shit

GO HABS GO!


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


> Yup, but we're being waaaay to civil to end this conversation.
> 
> Chara
> Lucic
> Marchand
> All the other players wearing the Black/Yellow shirt of shit
> 
> GO HABS GO!



is that why Chara and Lucic kicked your guys' asses last night to the ground? Hell, Lucic grabbed him by the nose and toyed with him.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> is that why Chara and Lucic kicked your guys' asses last night to the ground? Hell, Lucic grabbed him by the nose and toyed with him.


 
Thats the way you see it, the way I do, Prust took on a guy who's 30+ pounds heavier than him and Emelin, who made clear in multiple statement that he can't fight due to an injury is totally the perfect matchup for Chara.

Tough guy be tough eh?


----------



## Sofos

Lucic and Prust have fought 3 times:

First: Draw (broken up before anything happens)
Second: Lucic
Thrid: Lucic


----------



## Pav

Speaking of rivalries, how 'bout those dirty, worthless, ECHL-caliber Flyers?


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Lucic and Prust have fought 3 times:
> 
> First: Draw (broken up before anything happens)
> Second: Lucic
> Thrid: Lucic


 
I stand by my previous statement 



Vostre Roy said:


> Prust took on a guy who's 30+ pounds heavier than him


 
In a boxing matchup, 30lbs is a freaking big weight difference. The 2" that Lucic have on Prust kinda help him too. I admit, Lucic have an hard time to find opponent of his size, but that kinda tame those fighting records 

Oh and yeah, what the hell is happening to the Flyers? From competitive in the top 5 of the conference to the bottom of the conference in a season? The complete opposite of the Habs lol


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Malkin is back in the lineup for the Penguins, Bennett sent back to WBS.


----------



## Pav

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Malkin is back in the lineup for the Penguins, Bennett sent back to WBS.


I'm surprised to see Geno back so soon. And I'm not real crazy about Bennett being sent back down so quickly.


----------



## MFB

Vostre Roy said:


> All the other players wearing the Black/Yellow shirt of shit
> 
> GO HABS GO!



Yeah, fuck the Pens!


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I'm surprised to see Geno back so soon. And I'm not real crazy about Bennett being sent back down so quickly.



It was a roster space move, period. He'll likely be back tomorrow after Boychuk clears waivers or is claimed.


----------



## technomancer

As expected somebody claimed Boychuk off of waivers (Predators) and the Pens recalled Bennett


----------



## Sofos

Ok, that was absolutely atrocious, B's. Going from a beautiful 3-0 lead in the first to going to overtime and losing in the first 37 of OT. To the Caps.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Bylsma says that Beau Bennett will play on the second line for all three periods of the flyers game tomorrow. Some rotations with Matt Cooke on the line may happen, but for the most part it will be Bennett there the whole game.

Good to see the kid get his chance on that line.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Ok, that was absolutely atrocious, B's. Going from a beautiful 3-0 lead in the first to going to overtime and losing in the first 37 of OT. To the Caps.



Any team losing to the Caps is a shame. I have no idea why, but I hate them to their core.


----------



## Pav

Very relieved with the Bennett situation. Kid's earned a spot I think.



Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> Any team losing to the Caps is a shame. I have no idea why, but I hate them to their core.



Probably because they're hilariously fucking terrible right now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

No, I just hate them. Always have. I don't have a problem with Tampa, like I should, but fuck the Caps.


----------



## Pav

Meanwhile, the Canes and Jets are...just sort of there.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Bylsma says that Beau Bennett will play on the second line for all three periods of the flyers game tomorrow. Some rotations with Matt Cooke on the line may happen, but for the most part it will be Bennett there the whole game.
> 
> Good to see the kid get his chance on that line.



Yeah that should be an interesting game. 

I also see the Pens lost both Boychuk and Kostopoulos (who they had just signed) on waivers. I do love that the Pens were signing Kostopoulos to play in the AHL and he's going to be in the Devil's lineup for their next game


----------



## TheDivineWing22

So when is someone going to beat Chicago in regulation? This streak is getting ridiculous.

And with 11 consecutive wins they are getting a little too close for my liking to the Penguins record of 17.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So when is someone going to beat Chicago in regulation? This streak is getting ridiculous.
> 
> And with 11 consecutive wins they are getting a little too close for my liking to the Penguins record of 17.



I predict a first round upset for them in the playoffs... That's always how these things go, the unstoppable team in the regular season crumbles in the first round 

That said this streak is pretty crazy, be curious to see how long it keeps going.


----------



## MFB

Going to see Bruins against Toronto tonight, should be a good game


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> I predict a first round upset for them in the playoffs... That's always how these things go, the unstoppable team in the regular season crumbles in the first round
> 
> That said this streak is pretty crazy, be curious to see how long it keeps going.



They're obviously going to win the President's trophy curse.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Going to see Bruins against Toronto tonight, should be a good game



Lucky bastard  I'm hopefully going to see them next month in NC against the Canes. I gotta meet Dougie and Marchand.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Finally going to be able to see the Cats tomorrow against the Canadiens. I'm hoping I'll get to see Marky between the pipes, but since he's playing tonight they may go with Clemmers.


----------



## MFB

Man, some sloppy passes and definitely some bad reffing going on tonight. Paille's high sticking being the most glaring but also a good chunk of holding going unnoticed against the Bs.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I may just quit watching Penguins/Flyers games. 

EDIT: But I'm glad I didn't stop watching this one.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I may just quit watching Penguins/Flyers games.
> 
> EDIT: But I'm glad I didn't stop watching this one.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Suck it Flyers!!!


Take away that first period and the Pens played a damn good game.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Why do we always suck against the Caps? My god that was hard to watch.


----------



## technomancer

What was up with the bullshit temper tantrum by Voracek? Smashed his stick on the net and broke it next to Vokoun then threw it. What the hell


----------



## MFB

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> Why do we always suck against the Caps? My god that was hard to watch.



Yeah, I saw two different scores of 6-0 then 7-1 and was just like "Ho damn, that is a deep hole to get out"


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> What was up with the bullshit temper tantrum by Voracek? Smashed his stick on the net and broke it next to Vokoun then threw it. What the hell



He's a flyer. You can't hold him to our standards. 

Anyone else as impressed as I am that Kunitz is in the race for the lead in NHL goal scoring?


----------



## MFB

And as quickly as my voice came back from being sick, it's suddenly gone again after one sporting event 

It's a miracle we won that given how sloppy the B's were playing and then the goal from Toronto to close from 3-1 to 3-2, but luckily for us they pulled their goalie. Still stand by my earlier statement about bad/missed calls from the refs along with a general lack of hitting from anyone on the B's to take the puck; it was just very confusing to watch.


----------



## MFB

And out of nowhere, the Colorado Avalanche bring an end to the Blackhawks' streak. Did not see that one coming at all.


----------



## Sofos

They slaughtered em.


----------



## MartinMTL

I know I am late on this, but maaaaan. Dziurzynsky got decked. 



On a side note, it is about time Chicago got beat. Ridiculous streak.


----------



## Pav

What a swing in momentum. Chicago is stomped by Colorado and the Blue Jackets shut out the Red Wings. I dig. 

Now to watch Sid light up the Leafs!


----------



## Sofos

Hawks lost again, this time to the Oilers. 2 in a row now. maybe they can also break the record for most consecutive losses? haha


----------



## Erazoender

Meanwhile the Canucks just go on happily fucking themselves down into a deeper hole.

What happened to this team. Or more importantly, what never happened to this team  They have so many good players but they just don't mesh well together at all.

Anyways I'm gonna take cover before I get all of the flame


----------



## Vostre Roy

And the Habs goes for a perfect week-end in Florida. Still first in the eastern conference (Yeah I know, Bruins has more game to play and will more likely pass over some time or another). I'm pretty stoked as I predicted another bad year with little chance to make the playoff. Sometime I love being wrong lol


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The Panthers are doing terribly, at least this is a familiar feeling. Why do half of our players have to be injured?


----------



## Vostre Roy

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> The Panthers are doing terribly, at least this is a familiar feeling. Why do half of our players have to be injured?


 
I remember watching the first season game, when Kovy and Hubs totally raped the opposite team... I thought "finally, they might have a decent team for once...". You guys deserve to have at least a good year


----------



## technomancer

That Pens game last night was a blast, nothing like being in the stands for a 6-1 win. Also watching the rain of sock monkey promos when Kunitz got his hat trick was hilarious.


----------



## Sofos

Look what came in the mail today


----------



## Pav

I miss playing Western teams right now. I would love for the Pens to swing across the west coast and silence the Anaheim Ducks. For now I'll just have to hope it's Pens-Ducks in the SCF.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I miss playing Western teams right now. I would love for the Pens to swing across the west coast and silence the Anaheim Ducks. For now I'll just have to hope it's Pens-Ducks in the SCF.



Meanwhile I'm just hoping the Pens hold it together and beat Boston tomorrow


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Meanwhile I'm just hoping the Pens hold it together and beat Boston tomorrow


 
 For once, I'll cheer for the Pens


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


> For once, I'll cheer for the Pens


----------



## Sofos

What the hell are the Bruins doing? down by 2 in the first 8


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> What the hell are the Bruins doing? down by 2 in the first 8




Getting prepared for tomorrow night?


----------



## Sofos

That was close, but we managed to play catch up and win in a shootout.


----------



## technomancer

I don't usually do this but SUCK IT BRUINS! Pens > Bruins 3-2


----------



## TheDivineWing22

What an awesome come from behind win for the Penguins!!!


----------



## Sofos

Seriously, what the fuck happened to the B's 3rd period? it used to be unstoppable, but for the past week or so, its fucking blown.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Seriously, what the fuck happened to the B's 3rd period? it used to be unstoppable, but for the past week or so, its fucking blown.



Bottom line you can't sit back for two periods with a two goal lead and expect to win games 

Something else fun, that was the Pens offense WITHOUT Evgeni Malkin


----------



## Sofos

It's the same thing that happened against the Caps. Get ahead and get comfortable. It's pissing me off.


----------



## technomancer

I feel you, the Pens have blown more games in the past doing the same thing than I even want to think about


----------



## Sofos

Dobby did a great job at goal tonight. The problem was that the players weren't putting any pressure on the Pens when they would get in the B zone. Those goals could have all been prevented if they would have kept their shit together (I'm looking at you, Seidenberg)


----------



## MFB

I don't know who's filling in for Kelly after Monday night's (I think it was Monday's?) game so that 3rd line probably just took another hit after being already tremendously shitty. I never EVER want the B's to gain a 2-0 lead because I know this shit will happen and I'd much rather get one goal in each period so we're constantly fighting for that extra breathing room. I was so hoping for one last goal in the final two minutes but when we need it, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Vostre Roy

4th straight win. Couldn't watch it, but looking at the scoresheet I can see that once again, the young guns brought the victory. Seriously amazed about the habs this year. WooT!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Vostre Roy said:


> 4th straight win. Couldn't watch it, but looking at the scoresheet I can see that once again, the young guns brought the victory. Seriously amazed about the habs this year. WooT!



I keep thinking the Pens are going to take first in the conference and then the Habs keep winning. It's getting annoying.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I keep thinking the Pens are going to take first in the conference and then the Habs keep winning. It's getting annoying.



Don't really care about the conference, but I'd like to see them win the division for a change 

Actually, I'd prefer they not win the conference given the history of #1s going out in the first round of the playoffs...


----------



## Sofos

The NHL Board of Governors has approved realignment for the 2013-14 season, sending the Detroit Red Wings and the Columbus Blue Jackets to the Eastern Conference, the Winnipeg Jets to the Western Conference and reformatting the League into four divisions &#8211; 16 teams in the East, 14 in the West.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> The NHL Board of Governors has approved realignment for the 2013-14 season, sending the Detroit Red Wings and the Columbus Blue Jackets to the Eastern Conference, the Winnipeg Jets to the Western Conference and reformatting the League into four divisions  16 teams in the East, 14 in the West.



I still really do not like the plan, but oh well. Also look for two expansion teams to even up the divisions in the next year or so


----------



## Vostre Roy

What I get from this is that there is little to no chance to see a new canadian team, AFAIK there was little to no interest shown in the western canada to get a new team, Quebec and the ontario city (forgive my lack of memory here) were amongst the ones who shown the biggest interest. So that mean that the league would once again add teams in the USA (guess are Seattle (assuming that this city is located in the Washington's states, I suck at knowing where cities are in the US) and Las Vegas) and leave us with what we already have.

Yes, I'm kinda bummed, I want the Nordiques back. Plus, Pierre-Karl Peladeau, the guy who invested money for the new amphitheater of Quebec city, just quitted his job as the head chief of Quebecor. Would that be a final resignation to get a team? At this point, its pure assumption, but who knows...


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> I still really do not like the plan, but oh well. Also look for two expansion teams to even up the divisions in the next year or so



I don't like it either. We have an even number of teams, I feel there has to be a way to even out the conferences. This 14-16 realignment feels a little skewed.


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> What I get from this is that there is little to no chance to see a new canadian team, AFAIK there was little to no interest shown in the western canada to get a new team, Quebec and the ontario city (forgive my lack of memory here) were amongst the ones who shown the biggest interest. So that mean that the league would once again add teams in the USA (guess are Seattle (assuming that this city is located in the Washington's states, I suck at knowing where cities are in the US) and Las Vegas) and leave us with what we already have.
> 
> Yes, I'm kinda bummed, I want the Nordiques back. Plus, Pierre-Karl Peladeau, the guy who invested money for the new amphitheater of Quebec city, just quitted his job as the head chief of Quebecor. Would that be a final resignation to get a team? At this point, its pure assumption, but who knows...



Huh bummer, I thought Seattle and Quebec were the two front runners for expansion teams.


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Huh bummer, I thought Seattle and Quebec were the two front runners for expansion teams.


 
Same here, but thats how I interpreted this announcement.

On the other hands, there is still other possibilities:

- One eastern team move to the west, east and west get a new expansion (Seattle & Quebec) (even 16-16)
- One eastern team move to the west, no expansion (even 15-15)

I don,t think it will remain 14-16 for more than a season, there must be other plans we ain't aware off. I'll follow that for sure


----------



## TheDivineWing22

And the Penguins steal another one in the last 10 minutes of the game. Seven straight!


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> And the Penguins steal another one in the last 10 minutes of the game. Seven straight!



Yeah that was epic (though not as epic as the Boston win), I thought sure they were going to blow it with that late penalty


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

technomancer said:


> I still really do not like the plan, but oh well. Also look for two expansion teams to even up the divisions in the next year or so



The weirdest part as it is right now I think is how Florida is grouped with the Northeast. There's an entire division separating Florida and Tampa from the next Southernmost division team, Buffalo. 

Apparently they're doing it for the snowbirds, more games against Toronto, Ottawa, and Montreal will boost ticket sales for the Florida teams. Still wonder what they'll call it, Northeast with Florida is a tad wordy for a division name.


----------



## Pav

Anyone else hear about the possible division naming scheme? Apparently the new division names may be put up for sale to the highest bidding sponsor. So instead of Northwest, Northeast, Atlantic, etc. we could have the Geico Division, the Pepsi Division and things along those lines.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Anyone else hear about the possible division naming scheme? Apparently the new division names may be put up for sale to the highest bidding sponsor. So instead of Northwest, Northeast, Atlantic, etc. we could have the Geico Division, the Pepsi Division and things along those lines.





Not surprising though, I swear in the new Pens arena even the freaking urinal pucks have corporate sponsorship  Got to squeeze out every penny of revenue, no matter how stupid it makes the sport look.


----------



## technomancer

8 

Fleury also set the team shutout record... now hopefully the Pens can make it 9 since I'll be at the game tomorrow


----------



## Sofos

Slaughtered the caps today,and Horton got out of his funk.let's do it again tomorrow guys


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Slaughtered the caps today,and Horton got out of his funk.let's do it again tomorrow guys



No.


----------



## Sofos

Whoever put the schedule together is an asshole. Putting the B's up against the Pens the day after a game twice in a row, it's fucked up. It's pretty much giving the game to the Pens since the B's are gonna be exhausted. Someone needs to be castrated for this shit.


----------



## technomancer

Nine 



SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Whoever put the schedule together is an asshole. Putting the B's up against the Pens the day after a game twice in a row, it's fucked up. It's pretty much giving the game to the Pens since the B's are gonna be exhausted. Someone needs to be castrated for this shit.



:wah:

The pens played yesterday too


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Nine
> 
> 
> 
> :wah:
> 
> The pens played yesterday too


Yeah, but we only shutout the Rangers. None of that elite-level hockey the Caps play.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Yeah, but we only shutout the Rangers. None of that elite-level hockey the Caps play.


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> The pens played yesterday too


 


Pav said:


> Yeah, but we only shutout the Rangers. None of that elite-level hockey the Caps play.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Whoever put the schedule together is an asshole. Putting the B's up against the Pens the day after a game twice in a row, it's fucked up. It's pretty much giving the game to the Pens since the B's are gonna be exhausted. Someone needs to be castrated for this shit.



I wouldn't complain too much about the scheduling. The Bruins had one of the easiest schedules in the league to start the season.


----------



## Sofos

Notice I never said the Pens are a bad team though lol. I don't even hate them, in all honesty they are the first team I ever followed. Oh well. Next time, guys. 

Also:


----------



## technomancer

Ah yes hating the Flyers, something we can all come together on


----------



## technomancer

10 .... with two allstars out of the lineup


----------



## Sofos

1st: Eh.
2nd: Great
3rd: God awful

Really what the fuck guys. Get your third together


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> 1st: Eh.
> 2nd: Great
> 3rd: God awful
> 
> Really what the fuck guys. Get your third together



Line or period?

Although, I'm getting really fucking sick of our players getting hurt. First Kelly, then McQuaid, and now Krejci? C'mon, there's only so much we can take.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Line or period?
> 
> Although, I'm getting really fucking sick of our players getting hurt. First Kelly, then McQuaid, and now Krejci? C'mon, there's only so much we can take.



Period. And I know what you mean, the refs are making some bullshit calls, as well. McQuaid got shoved by hands in the shoulder, not by a shoulder lower in the body.


----------



## technomancer

Damn still no Malkin or Letang for the Pens tonight


----------



## troyguitar

Looks like no playoffs for Detroit for the first time since I've been watching hockey.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Damn still no Malkin or Letang for the Pens tonight



Pens also recalled Trevor Smith from WBS. I wonder if that means no Cooke tonight.


And Zach Boychuk makes his way back to Carolina off waivers. 

EDIT: Nevermind, Bylsma says Cooke will play tonight. Probably just a precaution.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Pens also recalled Trevor Smith from WBS. I wonder if that means no Cooke tonight.
> 
> 
> And Zach Boychuk makes his way back to Carolina off waivers.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, Bylsma says Cooke will play tonight. Probably just a precaution.



Yeah lets hope so.


----------



## Sofos

The win yesterday was pathetic, but as 44 said, it's 2 points, and that's all that matters.


----------



## technomancer

Wow, 11 

At this point I'm hoping they make it to at least 13 since Tuesday is the next game I'll be at


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I'm hoping when the Penguins don't abandon this more defensive style when Malkin returns. I'm liking that the opposing teams are only scoring 1-2 goals against us each night as opposed to 4-5.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm hoping when the Penguins don't abandon this more defensive style when Malkin returns. I'm liking that the opposing teams are only scoring 1-2 goals against us each night as opposed to 4-5.



Yeah no argument... although in a couple of games they've given up WAY too many shots on goal. 

However if they can get back to their dominance in the offensive zone while keeping the D tight the remainder of the season and the playoffs should be awesome


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Yeah no argument... although in a couple of games they've given up WAY too many shots on goal.





I definitely agree on that. Luckily both goal tenders have been very sharp.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


>



We had a good comeback, but it was too late


----------



## zappatton2

Leafs beat the Bruins! There's something you don't see every day.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> We had a good comeback, but it was too late



Just look at the Habs vs Sabres shot totals. Same story as the Bruins vs the Leafs. 

Those game sucks

though I must admit I was happy to see the bruins loose... but thats an old story


----------



## technomancer

Wow Pens trade defensive prospect Joe Morrow to the Stars for left wing Brenden Morrow


----------



## Pav

TK in OT!  12 in a row, longest win streak by anyone this season right?

And Morrow for Morrow...going to be interesting to see who goes where when he and Malkin step in.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah about time TK started doing something for the team besides turning the puck over 

I'm also curious to see how things shake out... from what's been said morrow will probably be on the second line with Neal and Malkin and I would imagine Bennett will be moved to the third line.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Minnesota not being embarassingly bad. What?


----------



## technomancer

MassNecrophagia said:


> Minnesota not being embarassingly bad. What?



They've got a good coach and signed some good players, so I would hope they'd be getting better


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Yeah about time TK started doing something for the team besides turning the puck over
> 
> I'm also curious to see how things shake out... from what's been said morrow will probably be on the second line with Neal and Malkin and I would imagine Bennett will be moved to the third line.



Based on what Shero has said and Bylsma's post game interview, I would bet he will be on the second line with Bennett playing with Cooke and Sutter. I'm ok with this this trade. I liked J. Morrow but he wasn't going to be making the lineup for the foreseeable future, and I think B. Morrow will add some needed grit to the second line.

I think the most important thing that B. Morrow bring to the Pens is experience and leadership. I'm hoping he can be Guerin 2.0 and help us bring another cup home.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Based on what Shero has said and Bylsma's post game interview, I would bet he will be on the second line with Bennett playing with Cooke and Sutter. I'm ok with this this trade. I liked J. Morrow but he wasn't going to be making the lineup for the foreseeable future, and I think B. Morrow will add some needed grit to the second line.
> 
> I think the most important thing that B. Morrow bring to the Pens is experience and leadership. I'm hoping he can be Guerin 2.0 and help us bring another cup home.



Agreed, and hopefully the Pens can resign him since he waived a no trade clause to come here. I suppose I should say I like the trade IF they manage to resign him


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Agreed, and hopefully the Pens can resign him since he waived a no trade clause to come here. I suppose I should say I like the trade IF they manage to resign him



They should just win the cup to seal the deal. It worked with Guerin.


----------



## technomancer

Wow Pens just traded draft picks to get Douglas Murray from the Sharks. Looks like they're loading up to make a Cup run this year.


----------



## MFB

Man, B's first period wasn't too impressive but it looks like somebody finally light the fire under their ass so they'd play well in the 2nd and 3rd


----------



## MFB

Seguin and Bergeron secure the win during the shootout with some great saves by Rask all night


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Seguin and Bergeron secure the win during the shootout with some great saves by Rask all night



Though it was a close game, after the 1st, it was one awesome game. Dougie has really been working his ass off the past few games. Did you see his take down toward the end of the 3rd, I think it was? He was stabbing at the puck with a Leaf, and got into a pushing match while going after it, and slammed him to the ice legally. It was pretty cool.

Also, fun fact, Dougie is named after rapper Doug E. Fresh. This is taken from Dougie's wiki:


> His parents Doug and Lynn were both members of Team Canada for the 1984 Summer Olympics (in rowing and basketball, respectively), and met at a Doug E. Fresh concert


----------



## MassNecrophagia

technomancer said:


> They've got a good coach and signed some good players, so I would hope they'd be getting better


But... _Minnesota_


----------



## technomancer

Just read a rumor from a commentator that the Pens are still trying to add Iginla too 

Talk about loading up for a playoff run



MassNecrophagia said:


> But... _Minnesota_


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Just read a rumor from a commentator that the Pens are still trying to add Iginla too



I'm not sure what I think about it. It would definitely need to be for the right price, and based on what I've been hearing, it's way too steep. If it could be done without losing much I guess it would be ok.

Letang is off IR and Despres sent to WBS. I'm guessing Despres will be back after the trade deadline.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm not sure what I think about it. It would definitely need to be for the right price, and based on what I've been hearing, it's way too steep. If it could be done without losing much I guess it would be ok.
> 
> Letang is off IR and Despres sent to WBS. I'm guessing Despres will be back after the trade deadline.



Yeah from what I've read the Flames want way too much for a guy that's an UFA.

I would be amazed if Depres isn't back when the roster limit goes up. The only reason they sent him down if he's IIRC the only guy that doesn't have to clear waivers.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

13!


----------



## Sofos

Only time I've ever hoped the Pens kept their streak going. Lesser of two turds I guess.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> 13!



 

Let's just hope Fleury is all right...


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Lesser of two turds I guess.


 


Couldn't watch the game, at least it seems they played well


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Well, Letang is back on IR and Despres has been recalled form WBS.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Well, Letang is back on IR and Despres has been recalled form WBS.



That's exactly what I was afraid of when I saw he was going to be in last night... he rushed back to play with a groin injury and aggravated it  So IIRC Letang is now out for at minimum five days and we still don't know about Fleury.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

God dammit, the Panthers just can't get a win. At least I can stay comforted by the fact that when Markstrom is in the crease, we only lose by a one goal deficit.


----------



## Sofos

God damnit that was way too close. Fuck.


----------



## Sofos

NESN, NBC, Yahoo and Real Sports were all misinformed. Bruins did not acquire Iginla. The Penguins announced they got him.


----------



## Pav

Insane...Morrow and Iginla with Crosby, Malkin, Kunitz, Dupuis, Neal, etc...  Shero obviously feels this is our year.


----------



## 3074326

I'm am so fucking happy right now as a Pens fan. Words can't describe it. I did not expect this at all. Holy fuck. 

Ray Shero is the fucking man. AND HOW DID NOBODY HAVE A BETTER OFFER THAN THAT?!?! The Pens not only traded for Iginla, they bent the Flames over backwards and annihilated their anus. Pardon the imagery, but it's not as bad as what actually happened here.


----------



## Sofos

As much as I hate the Pens, if the Pens go to the finals and knock out the B's in the Conference Finals, I'll root for the Pens, ONLY because Iginla deserves his fucking cup and ring already.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I'll root for the Pens, ONLY because Iginla deserves his fucking cup and ring already.



We WILL hold you to this. 

I'm surprised with what we got him for. From what I had been hearing they wanted a prospect who was NHL ready, other prospects, and picks. I figured to get him it would take Bennett/Despres, another prospect, and a 1st/2nd round pick.

Welcome to the Burgh!


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> We WILL hold you to this.
> 
> I'm surprised with what we got him for. From what I had been hearing they wanted a prospect who was NHL ready, other prospects, and picks. I figured to get him it would take Bennett/Despres, another prospect, and a 1st/2nd round pick.
> 
> Welcome to the Burgh!





I literally JUST saw this... holy shit are they loaded up. Now let's hope they can gel as a team since there have been a LOT of changes in the lineup 

I really do hope they win the Cup, because Iginla and Morrow BOTH deserve a cup already


----------



## TheDivineWing22

According to Bob McKenzie from TSN, the preferred deal for the Flames was the Boston deal, but Iginla blocked the trade and chose Pittsburgh.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> According to Bob McKenzie from TSN, the preferred deal for the Flames was the Boston deal, but Iginla blocked the trade and chose Pittsburgh.



Not surprising given he's played with Crosby in the past, including to win gold medal in the olympics 

I also get the feeling Shero realizes that with the current free agent market there is pretty much no way he is going to keep the team together for much longer so might as well go for it now. Especially with the way they've been playing lately


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Now I'm really curious to what the lineup will look like come playoffs. I really don't want to break up the Kunitz-Crosby-Dupius line. Perhaps move Kunitz back with Malkin and Neal, put Morrow on the third line.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> God damnit that was way too close. Fuck.


 




technomancer said:


> I also get the feeling Shero realizes that with the current free agent market there is pretty much no way he is going to keep the team together for much longer so might as well go for it now. Especially with the way they've been playing lately


 
Thats exactly the way I see it too. But god dammit, this team is simply terrifying now, especially with an healty line-up...


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Minnesota, 7 wins in a row.
God dammit, tugging at ma heartstrings


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Now I'm really curious to what the lineup will look like come playoffs. I really don't want to break up the Kunitz-Crosby-Dupius line. Perhaps move Kunitz back with Malkin and Neal, put Morrow on the third line.



Yeah it's a tough call as Iginla and Crosby play really well together, but Kunitz and Crosby have been on fire


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Yeah it's a tough call as Iginla and Crosby play really well together, but Kunitz and Crosby have been on fire


 
I'd keep Kunitz with Crosby and Iggy. Move Dupuis to the 3rd line or so, as much as I love the guy he's more of a 3rd liner than a 1st line guy in my mind, but I can be wrong. Can't say I've watched many Pens game this year, but from my point of view Kunitz and Dupuis points are greatly boosted by Crosby himself.


----------



## technomancer

My bad, for some reason I was thinking Iggy was a left wing


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> My bad, for some reason I was thinking Iggy was a left wing


 
All good mate 

I actually assumed he was a right winger, kinda lucky guess lol


----------



## 3074326

Vostre Roy said:


> I'd keep Kunitz with Crosby and Iggy. Move Dupuis to the 3rd line or so, as much as I love the guy he's more of a 3rd liner than a 1st line guy in my mind, but I can be wrong. Can't say I've watched many Pens game this year, but from my point of view Kunitz and Dupuis points are greatly boosted by Crosby himself.



Dupuis is a third liner on most teams. He and Kunitz have great chemistry with Crosby and play styles that he meshes well with. I'd love to see Iginla on that top line, but we'll see. Tough call for Bylsma. It's tough to keep Dupuis on the top line over Iginla. The fact that it's even a discussion shows how good that line has been this year. In what world should Dupuis play on the top line over Iginla? 

They both have benefitted greatly from Crosby. Kunitz is one of the league's top scorers, and that is because of Crosby. Kunitz is finishing, which deserves a lot of credit though.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Watched the Press conference. Bylsma said he wants to keep the top line intact and just have Iginla play there one a few shifts. There's going to be a lot of testing the next few weeks.

EDIT: Malkin has been taken off IR, Bennett reassigned to WBS.


----------



## Pav

Am I the only Pens fan that's a little nervous here? We were on a 13 game winning streak and then put ourselves in a position where we have to completely rework our top six, most of our defensive corps, then hope people develop chemistry within a month. Obviously Jarome Iginla is an elite talent on the wing, but if you ask me, so is James Neal these days. Especially with a healthy Malkin, who was just re-activated from IR. I understand being re-assigned to WBS at Beau Bennett's age. The kid is still so young he's likely to just get hurt in the post season. But Brendan Morrow seems like he'll end up in our bottom six, which seems kind of odd, considering how well guys like Tyler Kennedy and Joe Vitale have been playing lately. Looks like we won't be seeing any of Tanner Glass in the playoffs.

I REALLY don't understand the Douglas Murray trade. He seems like quite a tank on the blueline, the type of rugged stay-at-home guy we had in Jay McKee. But who sits on our blueline? Does Depres have to wait another year to get playoff experience? Are we really going to sit Deryk Engelland for a guy cut from more or less the same mold? Or is this just insurance on the blueline since Tanger's been struggling to stay healthy, thus illustrating that Shero has no faith in Robert Bortuzzo?

I'm lost. What's more, Iggy isn't here yet, so it's going to take a week or so before things pan out and the new guys settle in. I'm not totally sold. This seems like another Hossa-esque deadline blockbuster, only this time Shero managed to get elite-level talent for seemingly peanuts, which is always a plus. Still, it didn't work last time.

EDIT: And one last though...Sid and Iggy played together in the Olympics, but does anyone else remember them tearing it up together? I really don't. When Sid had guys like Iggy and Rick Nash at his disposal, it STILL felt like none of the wingers could keep up with him, and I remember feeling very underwhelmed watching Canada's top lines.  Maybe I'm just hesitant to say "fuck it, the Cup is basically ours."


----------



## technomancer

It didn't work last time? They made it to the Stanley Cup Final and lost in game 7. I'd say it worked pretty damn well given they hadn't made a deep playoff run in ages before that.

That said, Morrow will likely be alongside Malkin and Neal and is the kind of player Malkin has played REALLY well with in the past. Who would you rather see in that slot? Bennett? Cooke? Neither really did much in that position.

I would be amazed if Iginla doesn't end up taking Dupuis' spot on Crosby's wing in a couple of games. I like Dupuis, but Iginla is just flat out a better player.

Murray is a strong physical defenseman and provides depth. I would lay odds in the playoffs you'd see him against teams like Boston who the Pens D has had problems keeping away from the net in the past.

I do agree shaking up a team with this kind of chemistry is a risk, but given they've scraped by their last few wins with amazing goaltending and not much else I'd say it's worth it. It was also the don't fix what ain't broke attitude that got them annihilated in the first round of the playoffs last year


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> It didn't work last time? They made it to the Stanley Cup Final and lost in game 7. I'd say it worked pretty damn well given they hadn't made a deep playoff run in ages before that.
> 
> That said, Morrow will likely be alongside Malkin and Neal and is the kind of player Malkin has played REALLY well with in the past. Who would you rather see in that slot? Bennett? Cooke? Neither really did much in that position.
> 
> I would be amazed if Iginla doesn't end up taking Dupuis' spot on Crosby's wing in a couple of games. I like Dupuis, but Iginla is just flat out a better player.
> 
> Murray is a strong physical defenseman and provides depth. I would lay odds in the playoffs you'd see him against teams like Boston who the Pens D has had problems keeping away from the net in the past.
> 
> I do agree shaking up a team with this kind of chemistry is a risk, but given they've scraped by their last few wins with amazing goaltending and not much else I'd say it's worth it. It was also the don't fix what ain't broke attitude that got them annihilated in the first round of the playoffs last year





14!


----------



## technomancer

FOURTEEN 

Going to go out out on a limb and say the team chemistry is still just fine 

Also if you watched the game tonight, you understand why they signed Murray


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> FOURTEEN
> 
> Going to go out out on a limb and say the team chemistry is still just fine
> 
> Also if you watched the game tonight, you understand why they signed Murray



I laughed more than I should have when he just shrugged off Kane.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I laughed more than I should have when he just shrugged off Kane.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> FOURTEEN
> 
> Going to go out out on a limb and say the team chemistry is still just fine
> 
> Also if you watched the game tonight, you understand why they signed Murray


Everyone looked awesome, no doubt about it. But during the game it was confirmed that Dan Bylsma is set on not breaking up the current top line. That means out of James Neal, Brenden Morrow, and Jarome Iginla, someone's playing on the third line. 

I think I'll stop speculating though.  I LOVED both Murray and Morrow against the Jets (taking it with a grain of salt of course, since not every game is going to be pure domination.) Brenden Morrow is setting up shop right in front of the net every time and Douglas Murray seems to be able to manhandle opposing forwards.


----------



## technomancer

That 5 minute major and game misconduct on Kunitz was complete bullshit... I don't like to see anybody get hurt, but a shoulder to shoulder check at the goal line is NOT boarding. Hell Malkin was injured on the same kind of hit against the Panthers with no call at all.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> That 5 minute major and game misconduct on Kunitz was complete bullshit... I don't like to see anybody get hurt, but a shoulder to shoulder check at the goal line is NOT boarding. Hell Malkin was injured on the same kind of hit against the Panthers with no call at all.



I guess I could maybe see the penalty, but the game misconduct was bull. Hopefully they can kill the 5-3 and the rest of the 5 minute penalty at the start of the 3rd.


----------



## Sofos

That game was so bad, i would have been pissed if we won it. the B's didn't deserve to win it.


----------



## technomancer

FIFTEEN  (without 2/3 of the first line on the ice for a large part of the game and without their top 2 defensemen) and the first unbeaten month by a team in NHL history


----------



## TheDivineWing22

WHAT A GAME! Cooke was amazing on the PK and then to score the game winning goal. Awesome. I just hope that Crosby isn't hurt too bad.

15 in a row!!!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Crosby, Martin, and Letang all being out for any length of time would not be good news. I'm a bit concerned that Crosby didn't return after taking that shot...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Just saw on the Pens website that Crosby has to have oral surgery and lost a few teeth. Hopefully nothing more than that. They really need to get rid of those blue throwbacks. Seems someone get injured everytime they wear them.


----------



## technomancer

I agree... seems like every time they wear them something happens


----------



## Pav

That Winter Classic Jersey Curse has been the bane of my existence since we beat Buffalo. Every time I see them, I think of the tail end of Therrien's tenure, when we were on a massive losing streak and Crosby dropped the gloves with some Panther on the faceoff.

I think Sid will be fine. Looked painful as all hell, but with the money he makes he could probably afford some pretty hefty cosmetic surgery.


----------



## technomancer

Hey it's not like he hasn't lost teeth before


----------



## technomancer

Crosby Out Indefinitely with Broken Jaw - Pittsburgh Penguins - Features

That is exactly what I was afraid of when he didn't return to the ice before the end of the game


----------



## GizmoGardens

Could the officiating staff try any harder to give the Capitals a win?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## GizmoGardens

and they still fought through all that to win the game. Fuck. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Sofos

Khudobin earns a 2-0 shutout for Bruins over Sabers. Oh my god that dude can make some great saves.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Crosby Out Indefinitely with Broken Jaw - Pittsburgh Penguins - Features
> 
> That is exactly what I was afraid of when he didn't return to the ice before the end of the game



Hopefully Malkin steps up his game like he does every time Crosby is out. I think the Pens are safe as long as they keep playing the style they have been, and Crosby will probably be back for playoffs.

The only thing that is really in jeopardy is the win streak.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Hopefully Malkin steps up his game like he does every time Crosby is out. I think the Pens are safe as long as they keep playing the style they have been, and Crosby will probably be back for playoffs.
> 
> The only thing that is really in jeopardy is the win streak.



Yeah I agree completely, especially with the additions they've made. That said still in no way happy about this 

EDIT: TK is the new top line center?!?!?!? REALLY


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> EDIT: TK is the new top line center?!?!?!? REALLY



I don't understand that move. Why not put Dustin Jeffrey there?

According to reports, Jagr is heading to Boston. I'm waiting for the official announcement that the Penguins have made a trade for him.


----------



## Sofos

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I don't understand that move. Why not put Dustin Jeffrey there?
> 
> According to reports, Jagr is heading to Boston. I'm waiting for the official announcement that the Penguins have made a trade for him.



Its been officially announced. It was for MacDermid, Payne and a 2nd round pick.


----------



## kmanick

and Jagr is now a Bruin
this will be interesting , where does Claude put him?


----------



## Sofos

kmanick said:


> and Jagr is now a Bruin
> this will be interesting , where does Claude put him?



I was wondering the same thing. I'm hoping he doesn't switch him out with Caron. 38 is doing REALLY well in my opinion.

Also, apparently, Kaspars Daugavins is dealing with visa issues. Once the issues are fixed, he will be playing with the B's.


----------



## technomancer

Pirates players apparently brought the suck into the arena and gave it to the Pens...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

This is rough way to watch the streak end.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the complete lack of discipline is just pathetic from a team that was so tight and disciplined lately... the loss is one thing, the stupid penalties are another


----------



## kmanick

they've been playing so well this year, let's hope they don't implode again like they did in the playoffs last year. 
I'm really surprised, this team tonight looks nothing like the team of that last 4 weeks.


----------



## Sofos

I like that roll that Vokoun did in the net 

Also, Jagr will be playing his first game as a Bruin on Thursday against the Devils.


----------



## kmanick

Bergeron may be out with another concussion. god I hope not
he has been the best player on this team all year (#1 face off man in the league)
Khudobin playing up to snuff, I love it , this should push Rask as I think he's been
very average this year.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

And the Penguins get Jussi Jokinen for a conditional pick.

Where is he going to play??? Are they going to have him center the first line?


----------



## kmanick

the Rangers Traded Gaborik??? WTF???


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> And the Penguins get Jussi Jokinen for a conditional pick.
> 
> Where is he going to play??? Are they going to have him center the first line?



I was wondering that when I saw they picked him up. I would guess given his faceoff percentages that he may end up as the fourth line center once everybody is healthy... be interesting to have some guys that can score on that line. In the meantime he can't do worse than Kennedy did centering the top line 



kmanick said:


> the Rangers Traded Gaborik??? WTF???



Yeah that was genius given they can't score, so they traded a 40 goal scorer for grinders and shot blockers because he's having a slow season. Brilliant!


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Pav

I'm excited for the Blue Jackets. They're sort of a hometown team for me and I would love nothing more than for them to become serious competitors. Gaborik adds offense to a forward corps that doesn't score, and with three first round picks in this draft, they may be turning over a new leaf sooner rather than later. Shipping out Mason really sealed the deal for me since he's the Tyler Myers of goaltending while Bobrovsky is on his to way to becoming a legitimate #1.

Meanwhile, the Pens are getting roflstomped.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Giving up three goals in the first period to the least productive offense in the league. Elite.

The Penguins have given up more goals in the past two games than they have in the 10 before.

EDIT: Are we sure Fleury doesn't have a concussion?


----------



## technomancer

It would be really nice if the defense AND both goaltenders didn't fold up at the same time.


----------



## Sofos

Oilers slaughter Flames 8-2. Wow. At least the Pens loss wasnt THAT bad, right guys? 6, that's 25% less i think.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Oilers slaughter Flames 8-2. Wow. At least the Pens loss wasnt THAT bad, right guys? 6, that's 25% less i think.





I'm just hoping the Pens redeem themselves Friday night since I'll be at that game...


----------



## MFB

2-0 win against the Devils, 

Good to see the B's getting some bearings back and if memory serves correct this is what, 3 in a row now? Jersey, Ottawa, and Buffalo before that I think. Feels good man.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> 2-0 win against the Devils,
> 
> Good to see the B's getting some bearings back and if memory serves correct this is what, 3 in a row now? Jersey, Ottawa, and Buffalo before that I think. Feels good man.



1-0  Jagr got the only goal.


----------



## MFB

Whoops, that's right. I kept thinking we ended at 2-0 since against NJ I didn't think a one point goal would be enough to take it but apparently so.

Good to see Jagr's first game with us was a success, didn't get to watch it but I'm anxious to see how Kaspar fits in since I didn't know we had two trades in the works


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Whoops, that's right. I kept thinking we ended at 2-0 since against NJ I didn't think a one point goal would be enough to take it but apparently so.
> 
> Good to see Jagr's first game with us was a success, didn't get to watch it but I'm anxious to see how Kaspar fits in since I didn't know we had two trades in the works



Daugavins fit in very well. Got a LOT of steals and some really good passing. He will do well with us.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Ryder puts two pucks in, get an assist on Galchy's and get the game,s first star. IMO, the most talented traffic cone I can think off lol

4-1 win feels good and keep the dirty B's behind by one point


----------



## technomancer

The coverage of the Pens is starting to really annoy me. They used to have coverage of every practice that had line combos, videos, etc etc Yesterday Jokinen was arriving at the pens and they were hoping he'd get here before practice. NOTHING on the Pens site at all about yesterday's practice, and NHL.com just had a blurb about Crosby stopping by practice but nothing about the actual practice


----------



## MFB

Vostre Roy said:


> Ryder puts two pucks in, get an assist on Galchy's and get the game,s first star. IMO, the most talented traffic cone I can think off lol
> 
> 4-1 win feels good and keep the dirty B's behind by one point



To be fair, after seeing the way we played you guys last time I said that one point is a fair lead since you beat us at literally the last chance possible (firstly the goal with 8 seconds left in a period and then in the 6th round of a shootout)

Also, I wouldn't be calling us the Dirty B's when you guys have PK Subban


----------



## Vostre Roy

MFB said:


> Also, I wouldn't be calling us the Dirty B's when you guys have PK Subban


 
Lol I find funny that the B's always take on Subban. Like Marchand is any better  (and apparently Marchand is an asshole outside the ice, he played his rookies in the city next to mine (Val-d'Or Foreurs) and I know people who knew him lol)

So yeah, keep on picking on Subban, that way you'll not see that your whole team is worst that him alone


----------



## MFB

Off the ice he can be as much of a dick as he wants since that's not going to cost us minutes in the box and lose games (unless he ends up getting arrested or something) but on the ice I've yet to see him do things like try and take a dive for a penalty  

I did enjoy how half the calls during last week's game were for embellishing  None of them really seemed like it, especially Seguin's where he could've just lost balance but nope! Embellishing.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

MFB said:


> 2-0 win against the Devils,
> .


 
1-0. No need to give Jagr more goals than he deserves.


----------



## Vostre Roy

MFB said:


> [...]I've yet to see him do things like try and take a dive for a penalty



Well then, feast your eyes!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6IxtxfsNWg

Disclaimer: I don't think that all sequence are diving, but for God sake, there are some obvious ones. Lots of players do so and try to catch a penalty, the fact that you see a player doing more than others can be affected by your fanship for a given team.

Oh and the sequence where the announcer says "He clearly says "I tried to draw a 5 minute"". Can be right but I'm reading "I banged your mom last night", so I'm not buying 100% of that video lol


----------



## MFB

I love how into the announcer got for that Thornton one, although it was pretty terrible. The first angle on the 2nd Marchand hit made it seem embellished but then when you changed the angle it could've been feasible but oh well. 

Eh, moving on, players embellish and refs make calls


----------



## Sofos

This is the picture we submitted to be on TV for the Bruins Military Appreciation Night

My brothers Dan (Lucic 17) and William (Blank jersey), my dad (Marchand 63), and myself (Hamilton 27).


----------



## TheDivineWing22

How has no one brought up this?



If that doesn't say "trade me" I don't know what does. Granted no one will take him with the contract he has.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> How has no one brought up this?
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't say "trade me" I don't know what does. Granted no one will take him with the contract he has.




That is some funny shit right there 

PS ONE!   (guess I should say one down three to go )


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> That is some funny shit right there
> 
> PS ONE!   (guess I should say one down three to go )



What was up with Nash slashing Cooke last night? And then hiding behind other players on the bench?

I think things could get ugly if this ends up a 1st round playoff matchup.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> What was up with Nash slashing Cooke last night? And then hiding behind other players on the bench?
> 
> I think things could get ugly if this ends up a 1st round playoff matchup.



Well judging by Lundqvist whining in this article about Neal getting elbowed in the jaw and taken out of the game there was some contact between Lundqvist and Cooke

Penguins' Neal leaves with injury - NHL.com - News

I don't recall anything happening with Cooke and Lundqvist, but who knows  I just hope Neal doesn't have a concussion.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

It's not looking good. Dupuis said he thought it looked like Neal was momentarily unconscious and Neal looked like he had no idea where he was. This is the worst time if the year to pile in injuries.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> It's not looking good. Dupuis said he thought it looked like Neal was momentarily unconscious and Neal looked like he had no idea where he was. This is the worst time if the year to pile in injuries.



Yeah I saw that... and it pisses me off that the NHL coverage included Lundqvist's whining about incidental contact in an article about what could be a very serious injury 

It's like the NHL is saying well yeah the Rangers may have taken out one of the Pens leading goal scorers for an extended period of time with an elbow to the head, but hey that's alright because they have Matt Cooke and he jostled a goaltender


----------



## Sofos

A minute of 6 on 4 and instead of shooting, the B's play keep-away/pass the puck to Jagr.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> A minute of 6 on 4 and instead of shooting, the B's play keep-away/pass the puck to Jagr.



They're learning by watching the Pens


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well that end this year's serie in favor of the Habs 3-1, w00t!


----------



## technomancer

As predicted by the tone of the earlier article no supplementary discipline for Del Zotto 

The only thing that really pisses me off is if that had been a pen that did that it would have been a five minute major and a game misconduct followed by a suspension 

Meanwhile the Pens are likely without Crosby, Neal, Letang, and Martin (despite the lack of an update the fact that Neal didn't return to the game tends to indicate a concussion)


----------



## TheDivineWing22

There were so many things wrong with the hit. He clearly saw Neal coming, I don't understand why the elbow came up, and he left his feet.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Neal has been diagnosed with a concussion. Please let this be the last injury.


----------



## technomancer

I had already figured this when they recalled Bennett, but it sucked to have it confirmed


----------



## Sofos

Kelly is coming back today. Thank god, we needed a center back after Bergeron's concussion. Now maybe we can actually play like the Bruins now.


----------



## Sofos

And that's how to win a game. 6-2. Dougie's pass to Horton on the 6th goal was plain genius. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

It's nice to know that the worst the Penguins can finish this season is 2nd seed. Also nice that the Penguins got four goals (not counting the empty net) for the first time since Crosby left. Even if it was against the Hurricanes.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> It's nice to know that the worst the Penguins can finish this season is 2nd seed. Also nice that the Penguins got four goals (not counting the empty net) for the first time since Crosby left. Even if it was against the Hurricanes.



Agreed on all points 

First team in the NHL to clinch a division too


----------



## MFB

3-0 against NJ in the first? God damn.


----------



## Sofos

Aaand its 4-3. What the actual fuck


----------



## MFB

They closed that gap pretty quick 

I would've been floored if they defended a 4-0 lead for the entire game especially since 3 of them where in the first. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I don't like Bruins getting big leads because then they get lazy and in this case when the score went to 4-2 you saw NJ get their game back and the Bruins had to hustle to keep up. Luckily we got one more by the time they got their 3rd goal and managed to stay one ahead of them.

I was predicting a 5-3 win for us by the time it was 4-2, but oh well, close enough


----------



## Vostre Roy

I love how Claude Julien in SOF's avatar look like he's trying to imitate MFB's avatar guy


----------



## Pav

Kris Letang is back. I'm quite sure I already hear other Eastern Conference teams packing it in.

If only they had announced it yesterday so I had the time to reactivate him on my fantasy team today.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Pav said:


> Kris Letang is back. I'm quite sure I already hear other Eastern Conference teams packing it in.
> 
> If only they had announced it yesterday so I had the time to reactivate him on my fantasy team today.



Good to see him back in the lineup. Get a few more players back and I think they're playoff ready.


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


> I love how Claude Julien in SOF's avatar look like he's trying to imitate MFB's avatar guy



I thought the EXACT SAME THING


----------



## MFB

Can't. UNSEE.


----------



## Pav

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Good to see him back in the lineup. Get a few more players back and I think they're playoff ready.



We're still short an 87.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> We're still short an 87.



and 18 and 7 ... bottom line is they need a healthy team to make a Cup run


----------



## technomancer

Up to 3 in row 

Also glad to see the Pens aren't the only team that drops games to the Islanders


----------



## Sofos

Yeah, our first was fantastic, but after that we got slow. Bad move to give Dougie a healthy scratch tonight. Especially with Marchand and Bergeron out. 

Found this EP online, HAD to upload it. Introducing, the Bru-Tang Clan:


----------



## Vostre Roy

Easy win agains't the Buffalo. Almost feel bad for their team, its really torn to shred right now

On a side note, Habs are once again in front of the B's by one point. If it goes back and forth like that until the end, its going to be a fun ending of season


----------



## Sofos

Picked this up on eBay. CoA and all


----------



## technomancer

Freaking hell Malkin is out... 






will the injuries ever end


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Freaking hell Malkin is out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will the injuries ever end





WHAT??? What happened?


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Freaking hell Malkin is out...
> 
> will the injuries ever end



Crosby/Malkin for the Pens
Bergeron/Marchand for the B's

We know that feel.

As much as it sucks to lose to Carolina, I can't help but feel like they really needed that game since they had lost 14 in a row


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Crosby/Malkin for the Pens
> Bergeron/Marchand for the B's
> 
> We know that feel.
> 
> As much as it sucks to lose to Carolina, I can't help but feel like they really needed that game since they had lost 14 in a row



Doesn't help that Coach put Dougie on a healthy scratch twice in a row. WTF.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> WHAT??? What happened?



All they said was "upper body injury"... nobody knew anything about it until he wasn't out for the pregame skate

MFB: multiple injuries really suck... the Pens still have Martin who is arguably one of their top 2 D men out too as well as Neal who is a 20+ goal scorer


----------



## kmanick

at last,
Soderberg finally got released by Sweden today , the Bruins are going to have a bit of a new look come Wednesday


----------



## MFB

Soderberg might be the new young gun I've been looking to root for. Seguin's got his fan-girls, as does Lucic but most of them just latched on because they were young and - to them - good looking, with standard playing. I'll have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Soderberg might be the new young gun I've been looking to root for. Seguin's got his fan-girls, as does Lucic but most of them just latched on because they were young and - to them - good looking, with standard playing. I'll have to keep an eye on him.



I'm sure you've noticed my young gun is Dougie, but Soderberg has my eye too.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well, the last two games were painful... glad I missed Saturday's, but yesterday's games was pathetic


----------



## Sofos

Soderberg wears the spoked B for the first time. Also, Redden will be in the lineup tonight. Marchand and/or Bergeron MIGHT be back as well, we will know when the time comes.


----------



## Sofos

ok just what.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

^^

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Sofos

That one too

and though we lost, this was gorgeous:


----------



## Sofos

A truly amazing photo.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I'm assuming the Pens/Bruins game will be cancelled tonight.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, they cancelled their morning skate and said updates will follow but I don't expect any game tonight which is perfectly acceptable given what's gone on this week

Bummer too since I believe Soderberg would've been playing tonight no?


----------



## Sofos

Yeah he was. I took off work to watch the game, too :/ my heart is with everyone on Boston


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Can't wait to see how crazy it's going to be during the Boston game today. I imagine the arena is going to be nuts.

Still hope the Pens come out on top though.


----------



## Sofos

Just LOVE the fact they kept Dougie out for the 3rd game in like a week. Last 2 times they kept him out, they lost badly. Woo fucking hoo.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Can't wait to see how crazy it's going to be during the Boston game today. I imagine the arena is going to be nuts.
> 
> Still hope the Pens come out on top though.



Yeah hoping the Pens complete the season sweep


----------



## Sofos

Great 3rd period guys, AWESOME job on that penalty kill. my work is done here


----------



## kung_fu

Leafs in the playoffs. FINALLY!!


----------



## zappatton2

kung_fu said:


> Leafs in the playoffs. FINALLY!!


I can barely believe it myself. I've almost forgotten what playoff hockey looks like. Time to get reacquainted!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I wonder if Macintyre will be in the game tonight against the Sens. IIRC they called him up a few days ago. I'm assuming Ottawa will go after Cooke.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I wonder if Macintyre will be in the game tonight against the Sens. IIRC they called him up a few days ago. I'm assuming Ottawa will go after Cooke.



Yeah given their GM is still trying to stir shit about what the rest of the league has determined was an accident, I could see this game tonight getting nasty. Then again with the lineup the Pens have right now and given they've already clinched the conference, it would be pretty dumb for Ottawa to try it.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

That and you have this going on.

Senators fans set for 'Hate Fest' for Pens' Matt Cooke - Ottawa - CBC News


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> That and you have this going on.
> 
> Senators fans set for 'Hate Fest' for Pens' Matt Cooke - Ottawa - CBC News


----------



## Sofos

I'm fucking dying here.


----------



## Sofos

First time I've ever seen my father turn off a Bruins game. 5-2 halfway through the third, this is just pathetic. What happened to Chara, Lucic and Seguin? They used to be THE players to watch, and now I get nervous every time they take the ice. Only players playing like they should are Dougie, Jagr and Bergeron.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> First time I've ever seen my father turn off a Bruins game. 5-2 halfway through the third, this is just pathetic. What happened to Chara, Lucic and Seguin? They used to be THE players to watch, and now I get nervous every time they take the ice. Only players playing like they should are Dougie, Jagr and Bergeron.


 
Habs and Bruins were competiting to gain the higher division spot a month ago. Now it looks like they are competiting to get the lowest.

What the fuck happened


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> First time I've ever seen my father turn off a Bruins game. 5-2 halfway through the third, this is just pathetic. What happened to Chara, Lucic and Seguin? They used to be THE players to watch, and now I get nervous every time they take the ice. Only players playing like they should are Dougie, Jagr and Bergeron.



Lucic has been a bum for like a year now, ever since he became a household name and got a nice fat deal he started easing up because he didn't have to earn his fame. Meanwhile, Seguin has became one of the young guns for the girls but still fights to stay up there because he actually has a drive and WANTS to play well and be in it for the long haul. Lucic just kind of skates, barely hits people - or hard for that matter, and hasn't done shit for us in terms of goals.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Lucic has been a bum for like a year now, ever since he became a household name and got a nice fat deal he started easing up because he didn't have to earn his fame. Meanwhile, Seguin has became one of the young guns for the girls but still fights to stay up there because he actually has a drive and WANTS to play well and be in it for the long haul. Lucic just kind of skates, barely hits people - or hard for that matter, and hasn't done shit for us in terms of goals.



It's a shame, because Looch was my favourite player for years.


----------



## Sofos

Great day for the B's 

Dougie gets 7th Player (He was who I was hoping would win, but I expected Paille)
Lucic gets physical and gets in a HUGE fight
Bruins win 2-0 over Lightning with Tuukka showing what could have been his most impressive game of the year


----------



## Vostre Roy

Montreal, Ottawa and least but for once in a decade Toronto are all qualified for the series and it would begin with a Leafs-Habs duel in the first round.

If I had placed a bet on that, I'd get quite a lot of money I think


----------



## troyguitar

Wings actually still have a non-zero chance to make the playoffs, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Great day for the B's
> 
> Dougie gets 7th Player (He was who I was hoping would win, but I expected Paille)
> Lucic gets physical and gets in a HUGE fight
> Bruins win 2-0 over Lightning with Tuukka showing what could have been his most impressive game of the year



When they first said they were awarding the 7th Player award, I immediately expected it to be Dougie, since he's the new guy and has how many goals under his belt? He's been keeping up well above what I expected and I'm sure he'll be bumped up a line for the next season.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

James Neal and Paul Martin will play tomorrow. Nice!


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> James Neal and Paul Martin will play tomorrow. Nice!





Hopefully the Pens don't end the regular season on a three game slide


----------



## Sofos

B's manage to blow yet another 3rd period lead. Great job guys


----------



## technomancer

Pens win 8-3... Neal was back with a vengeance with a hat trick and an assist. That was WITHOUT playing physically  I'm hoping Bylsma leaves the Kunitz-Malkin-Neal line together when Crosby comes back and puts Iginla with Syd...

The game was a blast, REALLY looking forward to our first playoff game.

Also gotta' say I hope playing with his brothers was worth watching the playoffs on TV for Jordan Staal


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Good to see the Penguins finish the season by dominating the Canes in the final period. What a steal Jokinen has been for us so far. I'm trying not to get my hope too high (had my hopes high last season and look what happenen there), but if this team plays to its potential... Wednesday cannot come soon enough!




And I'm sad that Columbus didn't make it. They really deserved to be in there. I'll be rooting for them next season.



I'm glad Philly Kept Bryz. 

EDIT: Post 500! I think I can credit the NHL thread to half of those!


----------



## technomancer

Aaand the one matchup I was hoping would not happen has come to pass: Pens vs Islanders in round 1 of the playoffs. The Pens should still win, but the Islanders are the one team in the East that seem to give the Pens trouble for no good reason.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

technomancer said:


> Aaand the one matchup I was hoping would not happen has come to pass: Pens vs Islanders in round 1 of the playoffs


Wild vs Blackhawks


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Aaand the one matchup I was hoping would not happen has come to pass: Pens vs Islanders in round 1 of the playoffs. The Pens should still win, but the Islanders are the one team in the East that seem to give the Pens trouble for no good reason.



I see a lot of people saying this is going to be a sweep for the Pens. I'll be surprised if it doesn't go to a game 6 or 7.


----------



## zappatton2

So the Leafs are facing Boston 

As a fan all things Toronto, I have noticed that every team from Boston simply dominates us. I am pessimistic, but the law of averages does say we're due.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I see a lot of people saying this is going to be a sweep for the Pens. I'll be surprised if it doesn't go to a game 6 or 7.



Yeah it SHOULD be a sweep, but I'm not holding my breath 

Guess we'll find out next week


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Just for fun, my predictions are:

West:
Blackhawks in 5
Ducks in 7
Vancouver in 6
Blues in 6

East:
Penguins in 5
Sens in 6
Rangers in 6
Leafs in 6

Anyone else?


----------



## technomancer

Nah I don't make predictions 

I'm just pissed I'm stuck at a company dinner for a chunk of the Pens opening game


----------



## Blake1970

Let's go Bruins


----------



## Pav

We're going to sweep the Islanders.

/bold


----------



## technomancer




----------



## troyguitar

Is there any way to watch playoff games legally online?


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

troyguitar said:


> Is there any way to watch playoff games legally online?



sure, nhl game centre, on the nhl.com site.

I always sign up for the playoffs, not because I am (much) of a bandwagonner, but, the time difference is killer. I'll be getting up real early in the morning to watch the playoffs.

Go Canucks Go!!!!


----------



## Vostre Roy

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> sure, nhl game centre, on the nhl.com site.


 
Be sure to read the "Blackout rules" though. Here, about 2/3 games were blackened out, 1/4 was available on CBC.ca but lots were absolutely impossible to watch legally.

Seriously, if Gamecenter doesn,t get over that blackout rule, I won,t renew my account. I understand that they already sold the "exclusivity" to some tv channels, but no way I'm spending 50$ to watch 10 games in the season

Edit: Oh, I'll include my predictions, even though I will probably be seas away from the actual results lol

East:

Pens in 6 (The isles is hard to predict, but I doubt that they'll pass the Pens)
Habs in 5 (Fanship is talking here)
Boston in 7 (This shall be a br00tal matchup)
Caps in 5 (I give the Rangers one but I wouldn't be surprise if the Caps win in 4)

Can't really talk for the western conference, haven't followed them much


----------



## troyguitar

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> sure, nhl game centre, on the nhl.com site.
> 
> I always sign up for the playoffs, not because I am (much) of a bandwagonner, but, the time difference is killer. I'll be getting up real early in the morning to watch the playoffs.
> 
> Go Canucks Go!!!!



I thought the playoffs were excluded from this? Did they change it or make a separate playoff package?

edit: looks like the entire playoffs are blacked out for me...

https://gamecenter.nhl.com/nhlgc/secure/gclsignup?intcmpid=nhl.com:gcl:vdsbnv&nav-video-gcl



> NHL GAMECENTER LIVE&#8482; IS NO LONGER AVAILABLE FOR THE 2012-2013 SEASON.
> 
> All games during the Stanley Cup® Playoffs will be nationally televised. To watch, please check your local listings for games on NBC, NBC Sports Network, CNBC, NHL Network or your local Regional Sports Network.


----------



## Vostre Roy

troyguitar said:


> I thought the playoffs were excluded from this? Did they change it or make a separate playoff package?
> 
> edit: looks like the entire playoffs are blacked out for me...
> 
> https://gamecenter.nhl.com/nhlgc/secure/gclsignup?intcmpid=nhl.com:gcl:vdsbnv&nav-video-gcl


 






After an half season cancelled, they can't even allow us to watch the playoff through gamecenter? Well NHL, you ain,t getting any more money from me.

I'm mad


----------



## technomancer

Holy shit the poor Wild... Backstrom got hurt in the freaking warmups


----------



## Pav

People seem to feel the Islanders are the underdog-to-watch in the East. While they aren't to be underestimated, I'm standing pat. This is John Tavares' first taste of the NHL playoffs, as well as a good portion of their core. They're a very porous defensive team and I think the Pens will exploit the hell out of that. Especially when you consider that after last year's early exit, they all have to be playing with some chips on their shoulders. Then you have the motivation of getting guys like Iggy and Morrow their Cups before they retire.

The Islanders are a much better team than I was expecting, but I feel their forwards will be manhandled while their D will be reduced to pylons on a regular basis. Nabakov will then remember why he tried to avoid reporting to Long Island. It's a bold prediction but not without logic.


----------



## Sofos

A bit OT, but I thought it was fitting.

Chara problems:





I'm, of course, rooting for the Bruins, but I'm kinda rooting for the Wild right now. I lived my first 16 years in Wisconsin, about 2 hours from M/SP.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

technomancer said:


> Holy shit the poor Wild... Backstrom got hurt in the freaking warmups


EFF YOU SEE KAY


----------



## technomancer

Gotta' say given the backup was diagnosed with MS this year and just the general adversity I was REALLY pulling for the Wild last night. Fantastic game regardless the Wild played really well, was a shame Perise couldn't get the puck in the net on his breakaway.

Also the Hawks fans were really classless booing Harding when he was announced as one of the three stars of the game, I really hate that shit


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Well, it's official. No Crosby tonight. Oh well, they should be able to handle this series without him. SHOULD.


----------



## Pav

I'm not too worried. I have faith in my Flower.


----------



## technomancer

I have to say watching people on nhl.com bitch about the Pens getting another outdoor game is hilarious... I mean seriously bottom line is the Pens draw fans and get ratings and that's why they keep getting the appearances in these games. That and there are also IIRC five other outdoor games next year, so people whining about giving other teams a change is pretty funny, especially when the Rangers are playing in TWO of the games next year


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I also like the "the outdoor games are over rated there has been too many." And then they are completely excited when their teams get one.


Why is it not 7:30 yet? This day is taking forever.


----------



## Sofos

The Bruins/Leafs games are blacked out on every. god. damn. channel. NHL FIX YOUR FUCKING SHIT OR I WILL FIX IT FOR YOU.

EDIT: just got an update on my phone, Leafs score 2 minutes into the game on a Power Play. Can we just give them the cup or are we going to have to sit through a shitty series like last year? FUCK.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> The Bruins/Leafs games are blacked out on every. god. damn. channel. NHL FIX YOUR FUCKING SHIT OR I WILL FIX IT FOR YOU.
> 
> EDIT: just got an update on my phone, Leafs score 2 minutes into the game on a Power Play. Can we just give them the cup or are we going to have to sit through a shitty series like last year? FUCK.



I'd be punching people if I were you. Right in the face. And I'm not even a violent person.


----------



## technomancer

5-0 win, quite a statement by the Pens 

REALLY hoping Neal and Jokinen aren't out for any length of time =/


----------



## Sofos

I retract my previous statement. After the first 10 minutes, the game was dominated by the B's.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Maybe the Leafs got scared that you were going to punch them in the face.


----------



## Sofos

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Maybe the Leafs got scared that you were going to punch them in the face.



Very likely. Especially Kessel. We Wisconsites know when NOT to fuck with each other.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> 5-0 win, quite a statement by the Pens
> 
> REALLY hoping Neal and Jokinen aren't out for any length of time =/



Yeah, I'm really hoping there is an update on them soon.

I'm pumped that Bennett got the nod over TK. Especially after that goal he scored.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I am not a TK fan. 

Bennett on the other hand has amazing hand-eye coordination, a really good shot, and is very strong defensively. Some of the plays he has made taking the puck away from guys coming up the ice or in his own end have been amazing. He's a fantastic player who is only going to get better as he matures.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I'm not a TK fan either, but I know Bylsma is. I was surprised that he went with Bennet over him. I just think it's ridiculous that Kennedy is paid more then Dupuis.


----------



## Pav

Man...Iggy was firing bullets last night. I didn't realize the guy had such a lethal shot. FINALLY we have someone who can hang out and look backdoor on the power play. That was the one and only thing I missed from trading Ryan Whitney.


----------



## MFB

Ference has been suspended for one game, but I'm not too upset since there's a particular four letter word he doesn't know the definition of and ends with 'ass.' I'm all for shooting on goal, but he'll shoot wherever he's at regardless of situation and it gets old really fast.

Also, where the hell was Soderberg during game one? I didn't see him at all nor do I remember seeing anything saying he wouldn't be playing.


----------



## Sofos

On the Bruins Twitter they said he was a scratch


----------



## ASoC

Blues won, which is good.

I was screaming at my tv the first 2 periods.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well, it was a goalie game and Anderson deserve the win. He faced 50 shots (breaking an Habs record, 26 shots in a single period) and stopped 48 of them.

And if you have a chance, go check the Gyrba-Eller incident, I'd like to have your opinion on it


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Vostre Roy said:


> Well, it was a goalie game and Anderson deserve the win. He faced 50 shots (breaking an Habs record, 26 shots in a single period) and stopped 48 of them.
> 
> And if you have a chance, go check the Gyrba-Eller incident, I'd like to have your opinion on it



After watching the hit, I'm going to say there will be no supplementary discipline. It sucks because there is contact with the head, but I think the initial point of contact is with the body. It's a tough call but I think no suspension/fine.

Edit: What I don't understand is the suicide pass to Eller. That really put him in a vulnerable situation.


----------



## Vostre Roy

TheDivineWing22 said:


> After watching the hit, I'm going to say there will be no supplementary discipline. It sucks because there is contact with the head, but I think the initial point of contact is with the body. It's a tough call but I think no suspension/fine.
> 
> Edit: What I don't understand is the suicide pass to Eller. That really put him in a vulnerable situation.


 
Its really a tough call, but never would I blame a guy who make a pass before a guy who gives a hit. Diaz made a bad play, but Gryba delivered the hit.

But I agree, the hit will probably get in the grey area and judged mostly legal. I doubt that Gryba aimed for the head, he probably just missed his target (the body).


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Vostre Roy said:


> Its really a tough call, but never would I blame a guy who make a pass before a guy who gives a hit. Diaz made a bad play, but Gryba delivered the hit.
> 
> But I agree, the hit will probably get in the grey area and judged mostly legal. I doubt that Gryba aimed for the head, *he probably just missed his target (the body)*.



From what I've seen it doesn't look like he misses the body as much as he hits the body and head at the same time. 

It just sucks to see players injured from hits to the head. Hope he recovers quick.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Yeah I'm basing my judgement by the way the body of Eller receive the hit, looks like the head took most of it. But at this point it is speculation, and I'm really bummed because I like Eller as a player and he was doing great with Gallag and Galchy


----------



## technomancer

Crosby's back tonight


----------



## Vostre Roy

2 games for Gryba. IMO every hit in the "grey area" should be ruled at least as such


----------



## TheDivineWing22

And these are the type of games that make me scared in the playoffs.


----------



## Pav

I didn't see it but I can't even begin to fathom what excuse there could possibly be for dropping this one.  Sid + Geno + Tanger + Iggy = come the fuck on, win the game.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Pav said:


> I didn't see it but I can't even begin to fathom what excuse there could possibly be for dropping this one.  Sid + Geno + Tanger + Iggy = come the fuck on, win the game.



Not only that but to be up 3-1 at the end of the First. Ugh.

And what the hell was with the lines? I swear I saw every possible line combination tonight.


----------



## technomancer

Sadly I was at the game... that was absolutely horrible. Part of it was due to the refs trying to "manage" the game, part of it was the Pens simply getting off their game. I mean seriously, how the hell do you have Morrow NOT hitting people


----------



## Sofos

My Grandfather is a Pens fan, and my dad and I got home right when the game was ending and dad walked in "Hey so how's the game go.. HOLY SHIT HAHAHAHA" and my grandpa's like "Fuckers threw the game on purpose, is what they did." Love my family.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Sadly I was at the game... that was absolutely horrible. Part of it was due to the refs trying to "manage" the game, part of it was the Pens simply getting off their game. I mean seriously, how the hell do you have Morrow NOT hitting people



The only explanation for the loss is that you are bad luck at the games during playoffs. Therefore, if you get anymore tickets you must give them to me. It's for the team.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> The only explanation for the loss is that you are bad luck at the games during playoffs. Therefore, if you get anymore tickets you must give them to me. It's for the team.


----------



## Sofos

> hit [hit] verb, hit, hit·ting, noun
> verb (used with object)
> 1.
> to deal a blow or stroke to: Hit the nail with the hammer.
> 2.
> to come against with an impact or collision, as a missile, a flying fragment, a falling body, or the like: The car hit the tree.



I think the B's forgot what the word 'hit' means.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I think the B's forgot what the word 'hit' means.



Ah, Penguin disease


----------



## technomancer

On the bright side I'm recording today's game as we're going to be doing stuff with friends, so if the Pens blow it I don't have to watch it 

(though I will be wearing my Malkin jersey)


----------



## Sofos

After that game, the Canadiens fans have no right to ever call Boston 'A pack of goons' again.


----------



## zappatton2

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> After that game, the Canadiens fans have no right to ever call Boston 'A pack of goons' again.


 That was quite the game! I have an ancient dislike of the Habs that transcends this specific team, but even I changed the channel when it was an obvious blowout and everyone was perma-fisticuffs.


----------



## technomancer

Sounds like I should have watched that one 

Also epic LOLZ at the Vancouver media giving Luongo shit about his two games giving up 3 goals each... only the have Schneider return and give up 5 and get pulled


----------



## Sofos

5-2  we lead series 2-1 now.

And this is just in pathetically bad taste:


----------



## Pav

Puck Daddy had a post all about that sign. Very classless. Shit like that is why a Leafs fan was recently knocked out cold at TD.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm honestly feeling Boston in 5. And I'm a life long Leafs fan. Just to inexperienced to compete with Boston.


----------



## technomancer

Neal and Orpik are back for the Pens tonight


----------



## zappatton2

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> 5-2  we lead series 2-1 now.
> 
> And this is just in pathetically bad taste:


Speaking as a Leafs fans, yeah, that's pretty classless.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


>



Agreed.

I honestly hope Vokoun starts on Thursday. Won't happen though.


----------



## zappatton2

Good job Sens! I'm a Leafs fan but the Sens are my number 2, and as for the Habs, let's just say it's one of those "the enemy of my enemy" things. Was a severely one-sided game, but suddenly got interesting...


----------



## Pav

I still <3 my Flower.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I've defended Fleury for years now. I just don't know if I can do. One too many playoff meltdowns. I know not every goal was his fault, but you have to shut the door when it matters. Even if you D is non existent.


----------



## Pav

I don't pretend that deep down he's Dominik Hasek. Inconsistency has always been Fleury's thing, spanning all the way back to his notorious Memorial Cup goal. I wouldn't be surprised to see him sit game 5, and honestly, I think he should. I just support him unconditionally because, for some reason, I love the Flower.  That said, leakiness doesn't win Stanley Cups. He's won one already, probably realizes this, and will hopefully regain some sort of spark when he sees the team succeed in front of Vokoun.


----------



## Sofos

Great night for me, as my 3 least favourite teams all got beat tonight 

Canadiens lose in OT to Senators
Penguins lose 4-6 to Islanders
Canucks get swept in 4 games to Sharks

I can sleep happy tonight.


----------



## Vostre Roy

*sigh*


----------



## technomancer

Oh snap, Bylsma just announced Vokoun will be in net Thursday


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I know I wanted it last night, but I've recently had second thoughts. Mainly because it will crush Fleury and they pretty much have to stick with Vokoun now.

I'm hoping it just benefits the team.


----------



## technomancer

IIRC he was in net for all four of the Pens wins agains the Islanders this season... that said I just hope he has two good games and the Pens put this away.


----------



## Pav

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I know I wanted it last night, but I've recently had second thoughts. Mainly because it will crush Fleury and they pretty much have to stick with Vokoun now.
> 
> I'm hoping it just benefits the team.



I stand by what I said.

The crushing impact on Fleury is part of why it has to be done. Vokoun was lights-out against the Isles this season; 3-0-0 and he stopped 98 out of 101 shots for a .971 save percentage. I have complete confidence in him. On the other hand, Fleury has to be held accountable, and any professional in that position will understand that.

I'm not worried. We aren't like the Flyers from a couple years ago who made it to the final in front of the equivalent of three or four backup goalies. We have an experienced tandem. Fleury faltered and this is exactly why Shero picked up Vokoun. Similarly, if Vokoun isn't the same in the postseason as he was in the regular season, we have a Cup-winning goalie to turn back to, presumably with the extra motivation of losing the starting position.


----------



## protest

Pav said:


> We aren't like the Flyers from a couple years ago who made it to the final



That's true, you don't have Chris Pronger 

...and now neither do we


----------



## Vostre Roy

Ok, I won,t comment on the last game at all, frustration and all, but this is fucking hilarious (better than the picture I posted yesterday)


----------



## protest

^^ Awesome lol.

To keep the gif's going


----------



## technomancer

Aaaaand that is what happens when 2-3 fleuky goals don't go in and let the Islanders get some momentum


----------



## Pav

And suddenly, all is right again.  Two shutouts by two different goalies. When you put it like that, suddenly Fleury doesn't seem so terrible.



protest said:


> ^^ Awesome lol.
> 
> To keep the gif's going



This made me  so hard.


----------



## Sofos

My contribution:






Also, these got me pretty good:


----------



## Vostre Roy

Frustrating series that was. Habs had their fair amount of chance to win many of them games, but the defense was a huuuuuge hole. Yesterday's game was a prime example of that, as soon as the puck was leaving the Sens territory, they were able to get in the zone and create a good goal opportunity. Anderson did a heck of a job and the team took advantage of the chances, weither they created or the referies were creating it. Its sad to see such a surprising season end that soon, but I have good hopes for next season, a feeling I didn't had after the previous season.

Hope to see Gallagher and Galchenyuk play such promisingly next year. Subban will continue to draw the hate and I really hope him to get the Norris and Gallag to get the rookie trophy. I hope to see Price bounce after the bad ending of season.

Now I'll root for another team for the rest of the serie. Not sure wich, might even be the Sens since its the last Canadian team standing... oh right, Toronto is still playing... I won't retract what I said lol


----------



## kmanick

Canucks ...out
Habs....out
today is a sunshiny day 
B's will close out the Leafs tonight and the Sends will be the last stadning Canadian team in the playoffs.
Anderson looks very tought to beat right now.


----------



## AxeHappy

Good God Damn Rask is on fire.


----------



## kung_fu

^^^ Seriously. I'm very pleased with how Reimer has handled himself this year with all of the "Let's get Luongo" BS that was going around Leafs Nation this year. This Bruins/Leafs match-up is looking a lot better than I had hoped, especially following game #1. Hopefully we can pick up a win at home to get it to a game 7.


----------



## zappatton2

Reimer has been great, and the Leafs have been scrappy against a Bruins team that is probably the better team. I'm still hoping against hope the Leafs can pull through, but if they don't, I give them credit for putting up a fight.


----------



## technomancer

YES Pens advance to round 2 

Respect to the Islanders, it was a hard-fought series


----------



## Jlang

Stoked on the rangers taking washington to game 7. I have quite a few players in my office draft and im in 3rd place out of 31 people. LETS GO!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> YES Pens advance to round 2
> 
> Respect to the Islanders, it was a hard-fought series


 
Hopefully this was a good thing and opens the Penguins eyes. They have to play better. They won this series with horrible puck management. If they can take care of that issue, they should be fine.


----------



## AxeHappy

AxeHappy said:


> I'm honestly feeling Boston in 5. And I'm a life long Leafs fan. Just to inexperienced to compete with Boston.




It's been a while since I've been this excited at being completely wrong!


----------



## MFB

God damn tonight's game fucking sucked, hard


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> God damn tonight's game fucking sucked, hard



I'm glad I wasn't able to watch it.


----------



## zappatton2

MFB said:


> God damn tonight's game fucking sucked, hard


 
We'll agree to disagree there 

But tonight will be where it really matters, and I don't think I'll get a chance to watch most of it. Boo-urns.


----------



## AxeHappy

I got home from work with 5 minutes left in the 3rd. 

Leafs up 4-2 FUCKING AWESOME. 

We're in overtime now. What. The fuck.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah first team in NHL history to lose a game 7 when up by 3 goals in the third period. 

Epic. Toronto. Fail.

That said at least they managed to score some goals in game 7, so they were ahead of the Caps there


----------



## kung_fu

Congrats Bruins. I'm not sure exactly where it wen't wrong for us (Leafs) in game 7 but you guys came out on top. If we could have killed a few more minutes off of the clock before the Bruins brought it to 4-2....agh. What an entertaining series though. It just sucks that I have to wait until next yearto see more Leafs games. They've been very exciting to watch lately.


----------



## Jlang

Hahah these games are unreal tonight. Toronto is gonna have the worst golf season EVER.


----------



## kmanick

Unbelievable!!!
I feel terrible for Reimer, those last few minutes and in overtime the Leafs were standing around basically watching. 
At least Kessel finally got the monkey off his back playing the B's . He had a great series.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I'd hate to be a Leafs fan this morning. What a loss


----------



## technomancer

While that was a brutal loss the Leafs played a hell of a series, especially given it was their first playoff appearance in recent history.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Vostre Roy said:


> I'd hate to be a Leafs fan this morning. What a loss



I'd much rather be a leafs fan than a Caps fan this morning.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'd much rather be a leafs fan than a Caps fan this morning.





Fortunately I'm a Pens fan... wondering which team will show up tonight for game one while I'm in the stands


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Fortunately I'm a Pens fan... wondering which team will show up tonight for game one while I'm in the stands



I'm telling you, you have to give me those tickets. We can't have them lose again.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm telling you, you have to give me those tickets. We can't have them lose again.





Oh wow, Vokoun is in net tonight. I was figuring they'd give Fleury a chance to start the new series...


----------



## technomancer

That game was a BLAST


----------



## Sofos

I don't know how many more OTs like that or the last game I can take


Also, for Game of Thrones fans, everything makes sense now:


----------



## MFB

It only took them two periods to make that game actually interesting


----------



## technomancer

I love the Pens... Geno has been doing great, so let's break up his line and change it back to a version that hasn't worked well every time we've tried it


----------



## technomancer

Damn Sid showed up to play tonight, hat trick to chase Anderson... and there's still ~38 minutes left

EDIT: Pens WIN


----------



## TheDivineWing22

The Pens are looking better in this series than against the Islanders. Definitely not perfect, but better. Vokoun doesn't look particularly steady, but he's getting the wins, so that is what matters.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> The Pens are looking better in this series than against the Islanders. Definitely not perfect, but better. Vokoun doesn't look particularly steady, but he's getting the wins, so that is what matters.



Pretty much my take as well... it would be really nice to see them play at the level they were at during the regular season again in the playoffs though


----------



## technomancer

And the reason I hate it when the Pens sit back and stop pressuring with a lead is...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

What's more frustrating than a loss in overtime? A loss in double overtime after letting in a short handed goal 30 seconds left in regulation.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> What's more frustrating than a loss in overtime? A loss in double overtime after letting in a short handed goal 30 seconds left in regulation when you hit the post twice during the game.



Fixed  Seriously though you would think they would have learned by now that you can not win a game you're only up by one goal in by sitting back and keeping your D at center ice and getting no sustained offensive pressure for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## troyguitar

technomancer said:


> Fixed  Seriously though you would think they would have learned by now that you can not win a game you're only up by one goal in by sitting back and keeping your D at center ice and getting no sustained offensive pressure for the last 20 minutes.



I think Pittsburgh has learned a lot from Detroit in recent years


----------



## Sofos

My collection of Bruins merch, not including a Hat my dad misplaced.


----------



## Demiurge

^ Dat Brutang Clan shirt... not quite sure what to make of that


----------



## Sofos

Demiurge said:


> ^ Dat Brutang Clan shirt... not quite sure what to make of that



That, along with the Beanie and the other Brutang shirt, are part of Marchand's line of clothes 

Also, awesome win tonight. one more guys!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

That 1st period aside, the Penguins were on fire last night! It was nice to see Letang comeback from that AWFUL 1st period he had and get four assists. I also have to laugh at most people who said Anderson would be unstoppable, and he's been pulled twice in this series.



Close it out on Friday. Hopefully.


----------



## technomancer

Let's hope they end this Friday... I'll be at that one.

Got to say it was fun watching the game last night and listening to the announcers try to talk up how great Ottawa is while they were going down in flames 7-3

Looks like there are some major shakeups coming for the Canucks, they just fired their head coach Vigneault.


----------



## Vostre Roy

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I also have to laugh at most people who said Anderson would be unstoppable, and he's been pulled twice in this series.


 
Anderson is good but not great, the habs didn,t worked in front of him much during the serie so he could see most of the shots he was facing.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Got to say it was fun watching the game last night and listening to the announcers try to talk up how great Ottawa is while they were going down in flames 7-3



Yeah, all I kept hearing was how sloppy the Penguins where in their own zone. Very little about how most of the great chances where for Pittsburgh. Even in game 3 they chances where more in favor of Pittsburgh, they just didn't convert.

The only NBC announcer I like is Mike Emrick. And he hasn't covered any of the Pens games yet.

EDIT: And no, I'm not saying Steigerwald is better. He's pretty horrible as well, but atleast I get a laugh at the ridiculous things Bob Errey talks about during the games.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Yeah, all I kept hearing was how sloppy the Penguins where in their own zone. Very little about how most of the great chances where for Pittsburgh. Even in game 3 they chances where more in favor of Pittsburgh, they just didn't convert.
> 
> The only NBC announcer I like is Mike Emrick. And he hasn't covered any of the Pens games yet.
> 
> EDIT: And no, I'm not saying Steigerwald is better. He's pretty horrible as well, but atleast I get a laugh at the ridiculous things Bob Errey talks about during the games.



Yeah they talked about the two Ottawa posts more than they did the Pens actual goals... was wondering if Ottawa brought their own announcers. Then again NBC coverage is almost always pro whoever the Pens are playing 

My main problem with Steigerwald is he's an arrogant dick in person and that he miscalls the game. You'd think when he covers every Pens game during the season he'd at least know the jersey numbers  I miss Mike Lange every time I watch a broadcast... I'd probably mute the tv and put the radio on if the timing synced up.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> I miss Mike Lange every time I watch a broadcast... I'd probably mute the tv and put the radio on if the timing synced up.



^^This. Hell, I can't even get my TV's in my house synced up. I was watching the game in the living room while my girlfriend had the game on in the bedroom while studying. For the last three goals I heard her cheer before I saw them.


----------



## Pav

Watched the game last night on CBC...brutal. It was a festival of BJ's for Craig Anderson.


And then...7 goals.


----------



## Sofos

Refs in NY and Detroit.


----------



## Pav

Gotta say Brad Richards looked mighty embarrassed talking to the press after it was announced he was a scratch. I don't even know what to think of that situation. Either way, I think the Rangers are done.


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Best series by far is the Sharks Kings. Not even close


----------



## technomancer

DAMN was that game a blast 

 Ottawa

SOF: I try not to even bother complaining about the officiating anymore, it just tends to be universally ridiculous. I tend to look at it as an accomplishment for the team to win IN SPITE OF the refs


----------



## Pav

Bring it, Bruins. I want a piece of Jaromir Jagr.


----------



## Sofos

Krug is blowing me away. 5 points (4-1) in his first 5 games. I've never heard of a rookie doing that before.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

So...with the majority of posters in this thread being either Pens fans or Bruins fans...how ugly is it going to get in here at the end of the week?


----------



## Vostre Roy

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So...with the majority of posters in this thread being either Pens fans for Bruins fans...how ugly is it going to get in here at the end of the week?


 
Getting myself ready


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So...with the majority of posters in this thread being either Pens fans for Bruins fans...how ugly is it going to get in here at the end of the week?


----------



## Sofos

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...on-bruins-nhl-figure-sculpture-check-out.html






I had our very own Sebastian make this as a Father's Day present to my father


----------



## Pav

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So...with the majority of posters in this thread being either Pens fans for Bruins fans...how ugly is it going to get in here at the end of the week?



Haha I knew this was coming.

I'll be totally cool with whatever happens as long as I get a piece of Jaromir Jagr.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## technomancer

^ 

I know I'll be watching. Also wow, the Rangers fired Tortorella...


----------



## technomancer

Detroit (at least that kills any chance of ANOTHER Pens Redwings Cup final )


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I really wish the puck was dropping tonight. Or at least tomorrow night.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I really wish the puck was dropping tonight. Or at least tomorrow night.



 I was really surprised to see that they're not starting until Saturday.

REALLY hoping the Monday night game doesn't go to OT... I've got tickets and I have to be at work Tuesday and have meetings all day


----------



## Pav

I don't understand the conference final scheduling at all. Both series start Saturday, yet LA and Chicago play again Sunday while we have to wait an extra day. Why not just start LA and Chicago on Friday and keep things symmetrical? 

Yet still...if Brooks Orpik can knock JJ into the seventh row while Mario smiles from above, all will be in harmony. THEN people will have a reason to reference Samuelsson/Nealy.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Can't wait for 6 straight hours of hockey this evening!

GO PENS!


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Can't wait for 6 straight hours of hockey this evening!
> 
> GO PENS!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I'm not allowing myself to drink Sam Adams during the series... It will be tough but Penn Dark will help me.


----------



## Sofos

I've only been writing with markers for the past week because pens and pencils both have the pens sound it it lol


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm not allowing myself to drink Sam Adams during the series... It will be tough but Penn Dark will help me.



I'll be doing Ommegang Three Philosophers myself 



SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I've only been writing with markers for the past week because pens and pencils both have the pens sound it it lol



Now that is dedication


----------



## technomancer

I love that they missed Chara punching Syd in the jaw behind the net that led to that entire blowup after the horn at the end of the second period.


----------



## technomancer

Sloppy sloppy game for the Pens tonight. Too many dumb penalties, too many cross ice passes, too many missed shots, too many shots straight to Rask, too much run and gun with no sustained offensive pressure.

Couple of nice goals by Boston though while the Pens were wandering aimlessly in their own end


----------



## Sofos




----------



## MFB

Off to a good start, let's see them keep this up now.


----------



## kmanick

1 down 3 to go


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>





MFB said:


> Off to a good start, let's see them keep this up now.





kmanick said:


> 1 down 3 to go



Can we have them banned? 


I don't think the Pens played as bad as the score looked, but they can't play like that and expect to win this series. They have to play pretty much perfect. And they need to stop forcing passes that aren't there.


----------



## Sofos

Was on the edge of my seat the entire game. Down to the last minute.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Can we have them banned?



Tempting, but we'll leave them for now   



TheDivineWing22 said:


> I don't think the Pens played as bad as the score looked, but they can't play like that and expect to win this series. They have to play pretty much perfect. And they need to stop forcing passes that aren't there.


----------



## kmanick

technomancer said:


> I love that they missed Chara punching Syd in the jaw behind the net that led to that entire blowup after the horn at the end of the second period.


I don't think they missed it , right before that Sid laid some nice lumber on C, (which he did to a couple of other B;s too and got caught)
Sid is not a squeaky clean player, when he gets frustrated, he slashes a lot.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

kmanick said:


> I don't think they missed it , right before that Sid laid some nice lumber on C, (which he did to a couple of other B;s too and got caught)
> Sid is not a squeaky clean player, when he gets frustrated, he slashes a lot.



He really doesn't do it much anymore. But there are some teams that can get under his skin and make him take undisciplined penalties. Boston is one of those teams. Philly is another. That's one thing I'm not liking about this series.


----------



## Pav

Now that that shit's out of the way...I was kind of expecting this when we were the first team to advance from the last round. We had a week of sitting around and looked a half step behind the puck the entire game, like our execution just wasn't quite where it had been the past two rounds.

On to game 2.


----------



## technomancer

kmanick said:


> I don't think they missed it , right before that Sid laid some nice lumber on C, (which he did to a couple of other B;s too and got caught)
> Sid is not a squeaky clean player, when he gets frustrated, he slashes a lot.



I was referring to the announcers and the extensive commentary after the whistle, and yes, they did miss it or chose not to mention it

I also never claimed Syd was squeaky clean


----------



## kmanick

I'm hoping to see shades of last years self implosion against Philly here


----------



## TheDivineWing22

kmanick said:


> I'm hoping to see shades of last years self implosion against Philly here



Are you sure you're not hoping for the 2010 implosion against Philly?


----------



## shawnt3

GO BLACKHAWKS. That is all.


----------



## Pav

Let's. Go. Pens.


----------



## MFB

Marchand wasted no time getting tonight's game started did he? I come in to a game five minutes late and there's already one goal!


----------



## Sofos




----------



## kmanick

2 down 2 to go


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I felt the same tonight as I did during GoT last night.



Spoiler



Someone needs to make of gif with Robb wearing a Pens jersey and Bolton with a Bruins jersey



Yeah, I spoiler tagged in the NHL thread. What of it?


----------



## technomancer

^ 

The Pens are doing a damn fine job of making the Bruins look good


----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## TheDivineWing22




----------



## MFB

Hot diggity damn did I not see this game coming. Didn't get to watch any of it since I was at work but heard a good chunk of it.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I guess things are just set up perfectly for that 2010-esque Boston Collapse.


----------



## MFB

I'm actually kind of worried for us right now since 3-0 leads haven't been very kind to our teams this season  Plus, if we win Friday's game then we're on a break until Chicago is done with LA so that might let us get lazy and when we get back into it, we'll be playing with all this pent up energy


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Someone on my friends list last month couldn't stop saying how little heart the Bruins had. It was funny watching this guy fume because they weren't doing so hot. Now that they've got a 3-0 lead, he's mocking everyone who said Boston didn't stand a chance and pretty much celebrating the victory now, as if Boston doesn't have a habit of massively choking.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## kmanick

great game, it could've easily gone either way.
I have to say it...if the B's sweep the pens they will win the cup
there I said it.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah had that been game one or two I would be happy... unfortunately it was game 3 

Let's face it, your odds of winning the cup when you don't even approach your A game until game 3 are slim to none


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Yeah had that been game one or two I would be happy... unfortunately it was game 3
> 
> Let's face it, your odds of winning the cup when you don't even approach your A game until game 3 are slim to none



IF (yeah I'm still saying if) Pitt loses this series, do you think anything changes in the off season? I know it's the hardest championship to win, but one cup in seven years with arguably the two best players in the league doesn't sit well with me.

I just feel Bylsma's system has run it's course and I don't think its a system that works deep in playoffs. There's no net front presence, little extended puck possession, defensive lapses, etc... The problem is that you can't fire a coach after he gets you to the Eastern conference finals, and the system works during the regular season.

And having a goal tender whose a headcase in playoffs it pretty rough as well.

Sorry for the long post. Just my


----------



## shawnt3

I think Fleury gets another year of leash due to the fact that he has won a cup before...but if he blows it next year again, he's out.

Go Blackhawks


----------



## TheDivineWing22

shawnt3 said:


> I think Fleury gets another year of leash due to the fact that he has won a cup before...but if he blows it next year again, he's out.
> 
> Go Blackhawks



I just don't see Fleury coming back from this. Basically, game 3 was Bylsma saying he does not have faith in his franchise goaltender. Fleury has two year left on his contract. If Shero waits another year and he bombs, he pretty much has no value left to trade for something.

I honestly have started thinking that perhaps this team was better before the trade deadline. It was certainly faster.


----------



## kmanick

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I honestly have started thinking that perhaps this team was better before the trade deadline. It was certainly faster.


^^ this right here.


----------



## technomancer

Eh the trades weren't the problem. Complete lack of consistent play and the lack of leadership is the problem. Last night was the FIRST game in the playoffs that they started looking close to as good as they did at the end of the season, and even then they were still scrambled on defense.

I would suspect Disco Dan's days are numbered and Fleury's as well if he isn't better next year.

Regardless there are a LOT of UFAs this offseason and more next so one way or another the team WILL be different.

Cooke, Dupuis, Adams, and Eaton are all UFAs, not counting the trade deadline pickups. Kennedy, Bortuzzo, and Jeffrey are all RFAs.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

You're definitely going to see a lot of the younger players next season. And I think with the UFA's you actually get Morrow over Iginla. I love Iginla, he's a great player and a stand up guy, but I just don't think he fits into the Penguins system. Morrow would fit on a checking line and I think you have to give Bennett a shot on the first two lines.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah no argument, Bennett and Depres should both get some serious playing time. Madden was musing on the radio today about where Bennett and Depres would both be had they been put in and given a chance to play for the whole season. I also wouldn't mind seeing some of their other young defensive talent get a shot at the NHL level.

It will be interesting to see what happens anyways.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## RustInPeace

So, wheres Malkin going to be traded to?


----------



## TheDivineWing22

RustInPeace said:


> So, wheres Malkin going to be traded to?



Malkin stays. I don't see the organization trading him unless he asks for more money than Crosby or refuses to re-sign with the Pens.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Malkin stays. I don't see the organization trading him unless he asks for more money than Crosby or refuses to re-sign with the Pens.



Exactly. Given recent play I'd rather see them trade Crosby than Malkin to be honest 

That said I doubt either of them will be going anywhere. And I figure they'll give Fleury one more season before making any moves, but not positive about that. I suspect part of the problem there is the new baby at home so his routine (like sleeping at night) has got to be pretty much screwed right now.

SoF: only issue with your avatar is Syd hasn't been crying.. you need one of him fumbling the puck, that would be WAY more accurate


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap where is the Milbury I love to hate? He actually called out the refs for not making calls on Jagr's blatant hook that led to the game winning goal in game 3 and on the interference hit from behind on Crosby


----------



## technomancer

Great game, congrats to the Bruins. I am wondering if Disco Dan will be looking for a new job by next season...


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Pav

I'm more intrigued by our goalie situation now.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I think Bylsma is gone. I've been a long time Fleury supporter, even after last years playoffs, but I wouldn't mind seeing him gone. If you can't stop pucks when it matters, you're not doing your job.

Lindy Ruff to Pittsburgh. Make it happen.


----------



## kmanick

Vokoun was awesome again tonight, the guy has shown he still has it.
....ing Crosby , even after being shut down with no points, swept in 4 and a -2
in the series during the post game interview he still can't give the Bruins any credit.
"We deserved better" ? 
Really that's your ....ing response? I've lost all respect for that entitled dick.
At least Iginla gave props to the Bruins D and to Rask for shutting them down,
he showed some class.
Sydney....spilled milk doesn't cut it in the pros, grow up.

Bring on the Blackhawks an original 6 final oh Ya!!!


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I think Bylsma is gone. I've been a long time Fleury supporter, even after last years playoffs, but I wouldn't mind seeing him gone. If you can't stop pucks when it matters, you're not doing your job.
> 
> Lindy Ruff to Pittsburgh. Make it happen.



Yeah I'm curious to see if Fleury gets traded and if some of the young D talent gets a chance to play.

As for Ruff I really hope not, he managed to have a massive tenure in Buffalo while not accomplishing a damn thing regardless of which lineup he was coaching 

I just watched the video after the complaining. Can't say I disagree with the idea that they didn't execute and failed to cash in on opportunities. You can't take 99% of your shots into the goalie's chest and expect to score goals  The Pens's PoP strategy doesn't work when the Bruins D swallows rebounds, and there were no adjustments made by the coaches or the players to try to compensate for it. Also if you haven't noticed, the general club message for the last couple of years has been to own losses and take responsibility for not playing to the level they're capable of. I also think given the content he was probably referring to them deserving better from each other as a team, but it was piss poor word choice. That said it's Crosby, so no matter what he said people would find something to bitch about 

Good series, would have been nice to see a couple of the games that could have easily gone either way go the Pens way, but oh well. Looking forward to watching the rest of the Kings / Hawks series and the Cup finals. Good luck to Boston and their fans.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Jlang

technomancer said:


> Yeah I'm curious to see if Fleury gets traded and if some of the young D talent gets a chance to play.
> 
> As for Ruff I really hope not, he managed to have a massive tenure in Buffalo while not accomplishing a damn thing regardless of which lineup he was coaching
> 
> I just watched the video after the complaining. Can't say I disagree with the idea that they didn't execute and failed to cash in on opportunities. You can't take 99% of your shots into the goalie's chest and expect to score goals  The Pens's PoP strategy doesn't work when the Bruins D swallows rebounds, and there were no adjustments made by the coaches or the players to try to compensate for it. Also if you haven't noticed, the general club message for the last couple of years has been to own losses and take responsibility for not playing to the level they're capable of. I also think given the content he was probably referring to them deserving better from each other as a team, but it was piss poor word choice. That said it's Crosby, so no matter what he said people would find something to bitch about
> 
> Good series, would have been nice to see a couple of the games that could have easily gone either way go the Pens way, but oh well. Looking forward to watching the rest of the Kings / Hawks series and the Cup finals. Good luck to Boston and their fans.


 They stated today that Fleury is their franchise goalie and he will be starting next year.

Also Super stoked on these Finals. I think Boston is gonna take it in 6.


----------



## technomancer

Jlang said:


> They stated today that Fleury is their franchise goalie and he will be starting next year.
> 
> Also Super stoked on these Finals. I think Boston is gonna take it in 6.



Bylsma stated Fleury is their franchise goalie... which means nothing if Shero decides to replace him as head coach. It's also entirely possible that statement was a ploy by management to try to help Fleury's trade value as has been proposed by the press.

Their goaltending coach is apparently resigning this week to take another job with the organization according to an article I just read.


----------



## Jlang

technomancer said:


> Bylsma stated Fleury is their franchise goalie... which means nothing if Shero decides to replace him as head coach. It's also entirely possible that statement was a ploy by management to try to help Fleury's trade value as has been proposed by the press.
> 
> Their goaltending coach is apparently resigning this week to take another job with the organization according to an article I just read.



Didn't even think about that to be honest haha, but yeah that all makes total sense.


----------



## technomancer

I am VERY curious to see what happens over the off-season. I really like Bylsma, but he really did just sound baffled and exhausted in front of the press at the end... and he really did not make any adjustments worth talking about when things didn't work against Boston. That worries me a lot going forward.


----------



## MFB

Jlang said:


> Also Super stoked on these Finals. I think Boston is gonna take it in 6.



This is my current prediction as well


----------



## technomancer

So 3 years in a row of playoff implosions: Pens extend coaching staff for 2 years 

Except for the goalie coach, who it sounds like is basically retiring with pay


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> So 3 years in a row of playoff implosions: Pens extend coaching staff for 2 years
> 
> Except for the goalie coach, who it sounds like is basically retiring with pay



Shero said more than that. He pretty much said NOTHING will change. Malkin, Letang, and Fleury are going nowhere.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Shero said more than that. He pretty much said NOTHING will change. Malkin, Letang, and Fleury are going nowhere.



Malkin will be staying. Fleury is getting next year with the new goal coach and if he implodes again I'm betting he's gone (and Shero intimated as much when saying there were things he was being asked to do in the off season and it was choice to do them or not). Letang is basically the third priority from what I've read after Malkin and Dupuis and they have a blank check for Malkin. If that's true I would suspect that means Letang will be playing somewhere else if he wants $7 or $8 million, that's just the reality of the cap.


----------



## Jlang

What a shitty break for boston. I love overtime hockey and stanley cups , oh yes..


----------



## Pav

Woah, is Tanger due for a new contract? I had no idea. More than Flery's meltdown and Bylsma's coaching style, Letang was what concerned me during the conference final. Such godawful decision-making, and I couldn't tell if he was playing hurt or just unraveling mentally. If he wants Drew Doughty money I expect he'll be playing elsewhere.


Let's go Hawks.


----------



## technomancer

Neither Letang or Malkin are UFAs yet, they each have another year left on their contracts but they want to get them extended now.


----------



## technomancer

Hawks WIN 

That was a freaking INSANE game


----------



## Jlang

THAT WAS NUTS! Longest game in Stanley cup history!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Penguins and Malkin agree to 8 year - $76 million deal. 9.5 annual hit. Well, there's one player signed. Let's see how Duper and Letang go.


----------



## technomancer

That didn't take long


----------



## shawnt3

Yesterday was a good day.

My girlfriend got me a brand new Hawks jersey in white!! Now I have the red, white, and black vintage jerseys  All Toews [/fanboy]

Oh and I stayed up for that whole game last night. I am a write-off at work today.

GO HAWKS!!


----------



## Xaios

Hawks vs. Bruins...


Why does God hate Canucks fans?


(Note: I actually accepted when the season started that the Canucks weren't going anywhere this year.)


----------



## MFB

First finals of the Stanley Cup with members of the original 6 since 1979 AND 3rd longest hockey game in history. God damn. 

I expected to lose that one for sure, I just wish it didn't mean staying up till 1AM to see it happen.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> First finals of the Stanley Cup with members of the original 6 since 1979 AND 3rd longest hockey game in history. God damn.
> 
> I expected to lose that one for sure, I just wish it didn't mean staying up till 1AM to see it happen.



Third longest cup final game... it's not even in the top 5 longest games if you include the other playoff rounds

Five Longest Playoff Overtime Games | Infoplease.com

I was actually at #3... work the next day REALLY sucked  They had to get somebody to open the gift shop to get pucks and freeze as they were running out.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Third longest cup final game... it's not even in the top 5 longest games if you include the other playoff rounds
> 
> Five Longest Playoff Overtime Games | Infoplease.com
> 
> I was actually at #3... work the next day REALLY sucked  They had to get somebody to open the gift shop to get pucks and freeze as they were running out.



Ah, close. I remembered them talking about long games but missed the key part about it being cup final games, not in playoffs.


----------



## MFB

Paille wins it in over time! I watched the first period during dinner and good lord, their power play is ....ing terrible. I think Chicago managed to dump it out probably four, maybe five, times during a 2-minute period and it's like "Get your shit together!" Even when they had the puck it was a god damn passing game over and over which isn't how you utilize a PP


----------



## Sofos

And this is why Jagr is a future Hall of Famer:


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> And this is why Jagr is a future Hall of Famer:



Sad thing is they're both telling the truth


----------



## Sofos

Shutout  Paille gets his second game winner in a row.


----------



## shawnt3

That was a painful painful game.

The Hawks PP is just getting so painfully hard to watch.

Get em next game.


----------



## MFB

shawnt3 said:


> That was a painful painful game.
> 
> The Hawks and Bruins PP is just getting so painfully hard to watch.
> 
> Get em next game.



FTFY. 

Although I don't think we've done much with a power play during the entire season


----------



## shawnt3

MFB said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Although I don't think we've done much with a power play during the entire season


 
Which I really don't understand at all when you have a team with such skilled shooters and puck movers. You've even got Kane who can practically Quarterback his way into their end and basically hold the puck until he sees an opening...it just doesn't make sense to me. Not even a single shot on the first PP chance.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Although I don't think we've done much with a power play during the entire season



Hey, we've scored 2 so far this series, not too bad in my opinion.


----------



## MFB

That brief overlap for a 5-on-3 one was pretty much a guarantee it was going to happen, especially when you hand it off to Bergeron. The other ones, I can't remember at all but I imagine it was Paille's second goal?


----------



## technomancer

I suspect this is going to be over in 5 unless something changes drastically


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> I suspect this is going to be over in 5 unless something changes drastically



Im hoping six, because the people of Boston should have it at home this time.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Sorry to disrupt the stanley cup final, but I'd like to have peoples opinion on this.

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...ncil-hear-coyotes-options.html?nclick_check=1

What do you think? Will the Coyote stay or move? If they move, where?

I really hope to see this team move (sorry if there are fans here). For sure, I'd love to see them in Quebec City, but I don't see why Bettman want so much to keep them there, hell even Seattle would make a better hockey market if he absolutely want to keep them in the USA


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Sorry to disrupt the stanley cup final, but I'd like to have peoples opinion on this.
> 
> http://www.azcentral.com/community/...ncil-hear-coyotes-options.html?nclick_check=1
> 
> What do you think? Will the Coyote stay or move? If they move, where?
> 
> I really hope to see this team move (sorry if there are fans here). For sure, I'd love to see them in Quebec City, but I don't see why Bettman want so much to keep them there, hell even Seattle would make a better hockey market if he absolutely want to keep them in the USA



From what I've been reading if they can't get the purchase straightened out to keep them in Phoenix they're moving to Seattle


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> From what I've been reading if they can't get the purchase straightened out to keep them in Phoenix they're moving to Seattle


 
Thats what I've read too. That being said, I think that it came from Seattle's mayor and knowing Bettman's way to hide his plans until the last second, I don,t rule Quebec City out, though I have to agree that they're more chance to see them in Seattle than anywhere else


----------



## flexkill

This is one hell of a game going on right now!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Sofos

Well that ....ing sucked.


----------



## flexkill

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Well that ....ing sucked.




I'm not a fan of either team so it was just a great watch for me.....that was intense! Damn Predators....


----------



## technomancer

^ I agree great game... I was freaking beat last night so I turned it off, wish I had watched the whole thing now


----------



## RustInPeace

What a game! A barn burner for the ages!


----------



## shawnt3

SO happy about last nights game...that was crazy. Everytime we would score, Boston just shits on us right back.

Fortunately for us, they didn't have that opportunity in overtime!

BACK TO THE MADHOUSE!

GO HAWKS


----------



## MFB

As much as I wanted to win that - and for a bit I thought we actually would - this just goes to show we're going to end at game six. My thought from the start was L-W-W-L-W-W and be done with it. Chicago started really strong especially on home ice, and going to triple OT there was no small feat but I knew it'd be them for game one; then once we knew how to play against them we could come back and win - and we did. Now we're at our second loss and we can take what we've learned from those two and win the next two.

Because man, .... a game seven


----------



## RustInPeace

I want a game 7 and for it to go to overtime. This series is one of the best I've seen in the last 10 years and it would be only fitting.


----------



## shawnt3

I think this one is destined to go to 7. The way I see it playing out is home victories from here on out [/biasedhawksfan]


----------



## technomancer

So coaching is shaking out for next season

Vigneault - Rangers
Ruff - Stars
Tortorella - Canucks?


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> So coaching is shaking out for next season
> 
> Vigneault - Rangers
> Ruff - Stars
> Tortorella - Canucks?



Most likely. He's been seen doing interviews there for weeks.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Most likely. He's been seen doing interviews there for weeks.



Yeah rumor is he was offered the job but hasn't accepted yet.


----------



## technomancer

Lucic is getting really good at the temper tantrums...


----------



## Sofos

That was awful. I'm really disappointed. If they Peacocks lift the cup in Boston, words will not be able to describe how pissed off I will be.


----------



## flexkill

Holy shit Hawks with back to back goals!!!!!


----------



## Sofos

WHAT THE .... JUST HAPPENED! WE OWNED THE GAME. ....


----------



## kevdes93

brb hanging myself


----------



## flexkill

Wow man, thats a tough one to swallow Boston fans... That was crazy!


----------



## technomancer

That... was FREAKING AWESOME

My sympathies to the Boston fans, but that really was a fantastic series and an awesome game


----------



## Pav

That was satisfying. Good work, Hawks.


----------



## DoomJazz

WOO! Those two back to back goals were a real curveball... puck... whichever! Stoked to be from Chicago!


----------



## crg123

I must be the only person in Boston who's not livid right now haha. I don't really watch sports (prolly a bad section to post that bit of info haha). I'm just responding to my facebook blowing up with Bruins fans flipping out. I'm mad at them for making me an hour late coming home today anyway.


----------



## MFB

It sucks to see it happen but stuff like this is why you keep playing even down to the last few seconds. We played a great game, came out strong and kept going but Chicago beat us and to them I say congratulations; you've earned it.

See you in the next season


----------



## Sofos




----------



## MFB

I've been trimming mine down for a bit now since my shit gets patchy, so shaving it wouldn't really warrant a video


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> I've been trimming mine down for a bit now since my shit gets patchy, so shaving it wouldn't really warrant a video



I did a video because both my ex and the girl i like hated it, and wanted me to shave it. So i figured why the hell not XD


----------



## Sofos

Not sure if you noticed, but at the top of this subforum, there is a thread dedicated to nothing BUT the NHL. Please keep the NHL discussion in there. Thank you!


----------



## Lagtastic

That was really a great series. I was pulling for Boston, but big time congrats to the Hawks. 

There's nothing else in sports quite like seeing a team skate around the cup on the ice after winning it on the road. The fans usually stay out of respect but you can tell they are sick to their stomachs.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I was hoping Boston would win last night to get one more game of hockey this season. After that it didn't matter who won. But congrats to Chicago!

Only four more months till next season!


----------



## MFB

I think the biggest part of last night was Kane getting the MVP trophy. I can't call any man with a haircut that shitty an MVP


----------



## technomancer

I can't believe the Pens are going to extend a $2 million qualifying offer to Tyler Kennedy


----------



## Sofos

Bryzgalov is official bought out. Guessing he goes to KHL. Flyers most likely going after BobbyLu


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> I think the biggest part of last night was Kane getting the MVP trophy. I can't call any man with a haircut that shitty an MVP



Crawford should have gotten it.


----------



## MFB

I was thinking Keith but I wouldn't have been shocked at either him or Crawford getting it


----------



## protest

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Bryzgalov is official bought out. Guessing he goes to KHL. Flyers most likely going after BobbyLu



Lu needs to get bought out so that Homer can sign him to the exact same contract, but somehow managing to make it 35+ contract even though Luongo's only 34.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> I can't believe the Pens are going to extend a $2 million qualifying offer to Tyler Kennedy



What??? Where did you hear that? I hope to god that's not true.


----------



## kmanick

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Bryzgalov is official bought out. Guessing he goes to KHL. Flyers most likely going after BobbyLu


Holmgren said that's not going to happen today is a press conference.
I'm worried the flyers are going to go after Rask, he was on a one year deal for 1 mill (or something really close) it was crazy cheap money, and the Flyers do like to throw big cash at goalies. 
Tim Thomas is available 

I'm still sick to my stomach over last night


----------



## MFB

After this season, Boston won't let Rask go, the backlash against them would be insane; and lord knows I don't want Thomas back given how much he started differentiating from the team during his last few months with us. 

I believe Berg's contract renewal is coming up too, and I can only wonder how much we're going to throw to keep him on. Hopefully some of his increase comes from Lucic's pocket.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> After this season, Boston won't let Rask go, the backlash against them would be insane; and lord knows I don't want Thomas back given how much he started differentiating from the team during his last few months with us.
> 
> I believe Berg's contract renewal is coming up too, and I can only wonder how much we're going to throw to keep him on. Hopefully some of his increase comes from Lucic's pocket.



Bergeron or Seidenberg? Soderberg, Svedberg, Heisenberg?


----------



## flexkill

Go Preds....... Oh well heres to hoping.


----------



## MFB

Bergeron, the best of the 'Berg's


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Bergeron, the best of the 'Berg's



Oh. No way in hell he's ever going to leave. He's going to be captain soon, whether Chara retires or is unable to get his shit together.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> What??? Where did you hear that? I hope to god that's not true.



It's all over the news that they're extending qualifying offers to a most of the RFAs to keep their rights. Kennedy is on the list and his minimum qualifying offer is $2 million. I was really not happy with the move unless they think they can trade him as he is not worth that in any way shape or form.

Actually as a fan I am really not happy that management seems content to keep the status quo after 3+ years of terrible playoff performances  I get keeping Fleury and giving him a shot with a new goaltending coach as he has the potential to be an absolutely stellar goaltender if he can become consistent. The coaching staff and some of the other players I'm not so sure about. Their inability to adapt the system to their opponent is the reason the Blackhawks won the cup while the Pens got swept. I also don't get keeping guys who are mediocre at best like Kennedy around for $2 million salaries.


----------



## Sofos

Just announced: Ference isnt coming back, ans Bergeron was also playing with a hole in his lung.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Just announced: Ference isnt coming back, ans Bergeron was also playing with a hole in his lung.


 
And Jagr won't play with the B's next year either


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


> And Jagr won't play with the B's next year either



Or Pandolfo. Redden maybe. Khudobin maybe.

Horton has a dislocated shoulder and needs surgery.

Chara has severe hip flexor injury. Explains why he seemed a step behind.

Also, 2000 post get.


----------



## Pav

TheDivineWing22 said:


> What??? Where did you hear that? I hope to god that's not true.


Man, you guys really seem to hate TK.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Man, you guys really seem to hate TK.



I don't hate him at all, he's just not a $2 million player by any definition 

He had 11 points and was a -6 this past season...


----------



## Sofos

Yeah... this is from today... not 20 years ago...









it's the Backstreet Boys.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> I don't hate him at all, he's just not a $2 million player by any definition
> 
> He had 11 points and was a -6 this past season...





With the salary cap the way it is, there is no way you can pay a 3rd line (probably 4th line) energy guy $2 million.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Tampa bought Vinny's contract. Now thats a player I wouldn't hate seeing with the Habs


----------



## technomancer

Pens resign Letang for 3 more years at $3.85 million


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Pens resign Letang for 3 more years at $3.85 million


 
A Norris material defensemen at that price? I'd give you that smiley without the smile


----------



## technomancer

....ing rumor site I was on got the player name wrong... they resigned KUNITZ for that 

Knew it was too good to be true


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> ....ing rumor site I was on got the player name wrong... they resigned KUNITZ for that


 
Oh that make sense, read the same on RDS (TSN). Jealousy level went down pretty fast lol


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Oh that make sense, read the same on RDS (TSN). Jealousy level went down pretty fast lol



Yeah that is a reasonable contract for Kunitz  That said I will be surprised if Letang is still here by the end of the day on Sunday if there isn't a contract announcement before that.


----------



## Sofos

Report: Bruins want to ink 8-year deal with Bergeron | The Score

With one year left on his current contract, this would keep him until he is 36, at which point they would probably sign him until he retires. Chara is currently 36, and only has 3-5 years left in him, so when he retires, I'm positive Bergeron will be Captain.


----------



## technomancer

Betting Letang is either resigned tomorrow or gone before the weekend is over. They offered him an 8 year $54 million deal. If he won't sign for that he just doesn't want to stay in Pittsburgh


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Betting Letang is either resigned tomorrow or gone before the weekend is over. They offered him an 8 year $54 million deal. If he won't sign for that he just doesn't want to stay in Pittsburgh



Yeah, it seems that way.

I also read an article in which Kunitz talked to the Trib. They guy just seems like such a class act and loves Pittsburgh. He also stated he thinks this will be his last contract.

Maybe not if he keeps increasing his production each year like he has the past three.


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> If he won't sign for that he just doesn't want to stay in Pittsburgh


 
Wouldn't had been long until you get your answer 

Source: Letang turns down Penguins' eight-year, $56M offer


----------



## technomancer

Yeah his camp countered with $7.5 million a year for 8 years and a full no trade clause. I REALLY don't see that happening. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Yeah his camp countered with $7.5 million a year for 8 years and a full no trade clause. I REALLY don't see that happening. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out.



According to an article by Rob Rossi they countered with 7.75. Rossi also reported that he feels slighted due to coaching staff believing that Martin was the number one defenseman this season. Whether that's true or Rossi is just making shit up for journalistic drama, I have no idea.

Although I think Martin was the best defensemen this season. Letang was out of position way too often and I really have doubts about his defensive instincts sometimes.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Letang needs to realize that being the best defenseman means you actually have to play well defensive. Being a good defenseman with great offensive talent doesn't make you the best defender on the team. At this point I'm surprised Shero is still talking to him. I think he should be on the phone looking for a top 10 or preferably top 5 pick, solid blue liner, and prospect 

In other news Horton is not returning to Boston Reports: Horton ready to move on from Bruins - NHL.com - News


----------



## Sofos

^ can't say I'm surprised, but ill miss him. Ference too. And I hope we don't trade Seguin :/


----------



## technomancer

I would love to see the Pens trade Letang to Colorado to secure the #1 pick and draft Seth Jones  Colorado could use Letang, and they have plenty of talent they could balance the deal out with. Jones is a right handed shot, is solid defensively, and has offensive talent. He would be an upgrade to Letang with a bit of seasoning. Or they could select any of the several amazing forwards available in the draft since the system has a bunch of great defensemen coming up.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> I would love to see the Pens trade Letang to Colorado to secure the #1 pick and draft Seth Jones  Colorado could use Letang, and they have plenty of talent they could balance the deal out with. Jones is a right handed shot, is solid defensively, and has offensive talent. He would be an upgrade to Letang with a bit of seasoning. Or they could select any of the several amazing forwards available in the draft since the system has a bunch of great defensemen coming up.


----------



## technomancer

Interesting, Colorado has reportedly said they are willing to trade the first pick and Columbus interviewed Seth Jones today... Hope Shero gets it in gear, if Letang isn't signing for $7 million and is whining about feeling slighted because Pens staff isn't worshiping him as their number one defenseman he needs to get traded for something worthwhile


----------



## kmanick

Horton is gone,Ferenceis gone, the rumor mill is churning here in Boston that
the B's are shopping Seguin .
....ing Rask, he's going to deplete all the available funds and they're going to give it to him.


----------



## Pav

I'm very much expecting Letang to be traded soon.  Shero isn't going to pay him Drew Doughty money. Drew Doughty barely even deserves Drew Doughty money.


----------



## technomancer

Rumor is they are close to signing an 8 year deal with Letang at $7.25 million per year. Given the defensive talent they have in the system it is IMHO one of the dumbest moves the Pens have made in recent history. If Letang was as good defensively as he is on offense it would be a different story, but he isn't. This is a defenseman that was on the ice for 7 of the 12 goals against in the recent sweep from the playoffs...

It's also looking like they're not going to resign Dupuis, but hey we have TK at $2 million


----------



## technomancer

Interesting, LeBrun is saying the Pens are trying to trade TK

UPDATE: TK traded to the Sharks for the 50th pick


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Interesting, LeBrun is saying the Pens are trying to trade TK
> 
> UPDATE: TK traded to the Sharks for the 50th pick



Best news all day!


----------



## technomancer

I was honestly hoping they'd move Letang for a top ten pick and some players... I don't believe he hasn't signed for what they've offered and they didn't trade him.

I was also surprised to see Schneider traded to the Devils for the #9 pick. I think if I was Luongo I'd be telling the Canucks management to kiss my ass and buy me out


----------



## Sofos

Luongo is devastated. Refusing to take interviews.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Luongo is devastated. Refusing to take interviews.



Luongo should tell Canucks management to go .... themselves and buy him out  One of the few circumstances where I feel a player should flat out refuse to play.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Luongo should tell Canucks management to go .... themselves and buy him out  One of the few circumstances where I feel a player should flat out refuse to play.



He speaks:


----------



## TheDivineWing22

So the draft has passed with no resign or trade of Letang. Free agency starts in four days without a deal to him which is slowing up signing other players (Dupuis, Cooke, Adams, etc). WTF is going on? Rumor is Letang wants a verbal agreement that he won't be traded in the next 12 months. How about you do your job and play defense and you won't get traded? Simple as that.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So the draft has passed with no resign or trade of Letang. Free agency starts in four days without a deal to him which is slowing up signing other players (Dupuis, Cooke, Adams, etc). WTF is going on? Rumor is Letang wants a verbal agreement that he won't be traded in the next 12 months. How about you do your job and play defense and you won't get traded? Simple as that.



Yeah I've seen that rumor as well. Shero should have traded him at the draft for a top 10 pick and some talent, simple as that, but the Pens have no faith in young players. 

Bennet should have been a top six forward this year and Depres should have been a top four defenseman, instead they both sat the majority of the year. The Pens have enough defensive talent in the system that they should have their top six covered for years, but instead of using those guys and trading if needed they're looking to sign a guy that is proving to be a head case to the third highest salary among defensemen in the NHL.

I also have to wonder who the hell Letang thinks is going to want him at $7.25 million a year


----------



## RustInPeace

Similar situation in Edmonton. Gagner wants a long term deal with no trade clause, but the NTC isnt legal for one more season. So he could sign a 7 year deal with a NTC starting year 2, get traded to Florida right before the deadline, stuck in Florida or wherever for 6 years. 

I don't agree with giving players NTC's, it removes the parity of the league. Whens the last time a superstar was dealt? Joe Thorton to SJ?


----------



## Pav

Looks like I'm eating my words yet again. All done. Letang signs for 8 years, $58 million, $7.25 per.

Woof.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah just saw that. I do like Letang, my main problem is that we're in a situation where we have a handful of stars and no team 

Well that and he's now the 3rd highest paid defenseman in the NHL, and he sure as hell isn't one of the 3 best in the NHL


----------



## Pav

And now Dupuis for 4 years, $15 million. Gotta hand it to Shero, he's done a great job of keeping the core in tact.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Pav said:


> And now Dupuis for 4 years, $15 million. Gotta hand it to Shero, he's done a great job of keeping the core in tact.



I woke up to seeing this. Makes going to work before the 4th a little easier. Just a little though. So glad to see Duper staying for 4 years. Probably the hardest worker on the team.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah if there was one guy on that team that really deserved an extension he was it. Very pleased to see him staying.


----------



## technomancer

See this is how you develop your talent: Predators have announced Seth Jones will start next season paired with Shea Weber


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> See this is how you develop your talent: Predators have announced Seth Jones will start next season paired with Shea Weber



As expected, they will do great things together


----------



## technomancer

Just 

Letang Wants to Finish his Career in Pittsburgh - Pittsburgh Penguins - Features

Letang only wanted to play here... as long as he got every penny he could squeeze out of the team.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Just
> 
> Letang Wants to Finish his Career in Pittsburgh - Pittsburgh Penguins - Features
> 
> Letang only wanted to play here... as long as he got every penny he could squeeze out of the team.



He's saying that because Bergeron said this morning that he wants to finish his career in Boston


----------



## Sofos

Bruins trade Tyler Seguin to Dallas Stars for Loui Eriksson +. What the actual fukc.


----------



## technomancer

Can't believe they're going to move Seguin and potentially Peverley


----------



## Sofos

It's confirmed. Apparently he was partying during the Leaf's series a lot, staying up all night, playing bad because of it, and wearing the same clothes for days on end.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

So the Habs commit to getting bigger and tougher by dropping a 1st-round pick on big Mike McCarron who probably would have still been available by their second-round pick, then decide to drop $4M/year getting smaller and more fragile with Danny Briere. Really questioning the logic and decision-making here.


----------



## MFB

I'm not upset by the loss of Peverley but I'm shocked that we'd let a young gun like Seguin go after being with us for what, 2 years, 3 at most I believe? A buddy of mine claimed ".... him, he didn't grind the corners like we did" as if that made him something less of a player because he didn't do the exact same thing the rest of us do to which I say .... that; I'm glad he didn't ride the corner slots, heaven forbid we change up our play style to keep other teams on their toes and guessing what we'll do next.


----------



## Vostre Roy

JeffFromMtl said:


> So the Habs commit to getting bigger and tougher by dropping a 1st-round pick on big Mike McCarron who probably would have still been available by their second-round pick, then decide to drop $4M/year getting smaller and more fragile with Danny Briere. Really questioning the logic and decision-making here.



Trying to bait other free-agents? Maybe a trade in on it way too... dunno what to think about it either, but I'll wait and see whats happening. Either way, if Brière plays like he cans, it might be a good signature, or another Gionta. We'll see...


----------



## technomancer

Scuderi is back in Pittsburgh and I'm glad to see it... though I think a lot of the defensive problems are systemic and not related to personnel.


----------



## Sofos

Horton signed with Blue Jackets. He must never want to win a cup again.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Parros comes to Montreal. Viva la mustache!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Vostre Roy said:


> Parros comes to Montreal. Viva la mustache!


 
I've always wanted Parros in Pittsburgh. Just for the Mustache.


And having Scuderi back is awesome. Best news of the offseason thus far. Although I have a hard time seeing Despres in a top four pairing now.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I am very curious to see what shakes out in Pittsburgh. We'll definitely see some trades as they're WAY too close to the cap for next season and AFAIK they're still short a few players.


----------



## technomancer

Cookie moves on to the Wild  I understand why the Pens didn't resign him, but I will miss him.

Aaaand Boston gets Iginla... which is good since Bylsma had no ....ing clue how to use him  Still hugely frustrated that the Pens never put him on right wing with Sid and let him play


----------



## MFB

Surprised we took Iginla after him basically saying he didn't want to play with us, but I'm fine with the move.

#1 thing I'm least interested in for the '14 season? Re-learning the names on each line


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Surprised we took Iginla after him basically saying he didn't want to play with us, but I'm fine with the move.
> 
> #1 thing I'm least interested in for the '14 season? Re-learning the names on each line



I'm glad none of our former players are going to teams with a real chance at the cups, and none of them are going Eastern Conference. Won't have to face them in the playoffs.


----------



## Sofos

Projected top 6, via Bleacherreport:

Lucic-Krejci-Iginla
Marchand-Bergeron-Eriksson


----------



## technomancer

Oh wow, look! Playing right wings at right wing! Imagine that!


----------



## mattofvengeance

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I'm glad none of our former players are going to teams with a real chance at the cups, and none of them are going Eastern Conference. Won't have to face them in the playoffs.



Maybe not next season, but if you think Dallas isn't about to become a real contender, you're sorely mistaken.


----------



## Sofos

mattofvengeance said:


> Maybe not next season, but if you think Dallas isn't about to become a real contender, you're sorely mistaken.



Yeah that's what I meant. After that i feel it would be more ok. Especially after Seguins partying


----------



## MFB

mattofvengeance said:


> Maybe not next season, but if you think Dallas isn't about to become a real contender, you're sorely mistaken.



This.

Dallas has gone back and forth but I feel with Seguin and Peverley joining them and they're new picks, they'll be a contender during the '13-14 season


----------



## zappatton2

Horrible train accident in Quebec, terrible flooding in Calgary, and the only thing anyone is talking about in Ottawa is Alfie going to Detroit. It was a pretty blindsiding move, but you'd swear Armageddon was upon us if you could see the state Ottawa is in.

That said, it is sad to see him go, he was pretty loved around here, and as a Leafs fan, even I have to concede he was a pretty great guy, hope he can get his ring, despite my general dislike of the Wings.


----------



## mattofvengeance

MFB said:


> This.
> 
> Dallas has gone back and forth but I feel with Seguin and Peverley joining them and they're new picks, they'll be a contender during the '13-14 season



It's not even just that. The first step was Tom Gagliardi taking over. The disaster that was Tom Hicks was finally dispatched, and they got an owner who was actually passionate about the sport and was willing to allocate funds accordingly. Hiring Jim Nill was a coup. He seems like he's got a good vision for this team, exemplified by him solving our center issue in one day with two trades. After five years of this perpetual 8-11 seed purgatory since their appearance in the Western Conference Final, it finally feels like the Stars are back on track.


----------



## RustInPeace

Dallas and Columbus are poised to become playoff bound this year. Dallas snags Horcoff from Edmonton, who is a fantastic 3rd line center and leader. Columbus has Gaborik and Horton, and a slew of other players who are really ....ing hard to play against. Columbus looks kinda like the St. Louis now.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah so not looking forward to being in a division with Columbus next year


----------



## Pav

Columbus is going to be a contender very, very shortly.

And I don't get the hate for the new Stars uniforms. I like the brighter green.


----------



## gunshow86de

"Ahh, you've done grand, laddie. Now you know what you have to do. Burn the cup down! Burn 'em all!"


----------



## Sofos

Bruins reportedly shopping Marchand and Kelly. Okay, what the actual crap Chiarelli.


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Bruins reportedly shopping Marchand and Kelly. Okay, what the actual crap Chiarelli.


 
Lol. All I have to say


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Pav said:


> Columbus is going to be a contender very, very shortly.
> 
> And I don't get the hate for the new Stars uniforms. I like the brighter green.



Agreed on both counts.

I do like the Stars' new uniforms, just not a big fan of the new logo. The unis themselves have a sort of North Stars/Whalers meet Hurricanes vibe to them.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Kovalchuk retired at 30, 816pts in 816 games.

Didn't saw that coming at all


----------



## protest

Thinking of getting my wife's cousin a kovalchuk jersey for his birthday. What are the chances he stabs me?


----------



## technomancer

Wow that REALLY screws the Devils since under the new CBA they'll pay a penalty that counts against their cap total for the remaining 12 years of his contract.

Also betting he's playing in the KHL within a year.

EDIT



Ilya Kovalchuk will join SKA, could earn $20 million per season


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Wow that REALLY screws the Devils since under the new CBA they'll pay a penalty that counts against their cap total for the remaining 12 years of his contract.
> 
> Also betting he's playing in the KHL within a year.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 
> 
> Ilya Kovalchuk will join SKA, could earn $20 million per season



That I saw coming miles aways. But 20 millions/seasons? That might tempt other talented russian players... *cough* Malking *cough* 


ok I don't really see that happening, but eh.... who knows?


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> That I saw coming miles aways. But 20 millions/seasons? That might tempt other talented russian players... *cough* Malking *cough*
> 
> 
> ok I don't really see that happening, but eh.... who knows?



Malkin already turned down that offer to come back and finish the season this past year. IIRC he was offered $15 million / year tax free. Also he likely wouldn't have signed an 8 year deal in the last month if he was intending to do that


----------



## technomancer

Ok the Kovalchuk thing makes more sense now. If the Devils wanted they could stop him playing in the KHL under his current contract. The penalty to the Devils for his contract will be $250k a year for the next 12 years. Sounds like the Devils decided they prefer to pay that vs having him here and paying his actual contract.


----------



## Sofos

Bout time for the 13-14 thread eh?


----------



## Vostre Roy

Quite happy that the Habs gave Sven Andrighetto a contract. The kid is not really big, wich is the major concern about him through forums and sport sites, but I saw him play 3-4 games this year with the local junior team of my town, the Rouyn-Noranda's Huskies and he's got plenty of talent. Hope to see him play a couple of games with the Habs at some point but I'll keep an eye on him with the Bulldogs this year for sure.


----------

